# Anyone interested in helping some of our military?



## owaindav

So, skydvejam got me thinking. I know all the cigar folks have sent our great military some great care packages. I wonder if we could do the same over here?

I'm going to be sending skydvejam a pipe or two and some baccy to enjoy. Anyone else want to get involved? I guess it would be wise not to limit it to pipes but also cigars since they're more common.

Let me know if you're interested. I think we could put together a nice little, well, I don't want to use the term we commonly use seeing as how this is going to go to a military post. So, let's call it a care package!


----------



## Jeff10236

What time period are you thinking about? I just sent out a few bucks worth of pipes and tobacco. However, if you are setting it up for a little while and the packages are going out in a few weeks, I could put in an order for some more corn cobs and some more tobacco for samples after I get paid.


----------



## CWL

Yes, what kind of timeframe?

I can roust-up some c-gars for the troops.


----------



## User Name

Count me In. 

I don't have any cobs (I only own one) to give out, but if you give me some time, I could get a few together. I'm down for the sendouts!


----------



## Batista30

This is coming from a Cigar Only smoker that might be interested in helping:

What type of pipe tobacco would you recommend for the troops (and typical pricing)
What about minicobs (pricing)

Let me know and maybe I can participate as well


----------



## donovanrichardson

Yeah Cobs and mini cobs are cheap to get, especially in bulk. We'd have to grab some pipe cleaners and some tampers as well maybe.

I would be able to shoot a bit of pipe tobacco I bet. I don't have any pipes at all but cigars, I could certainly do as well!


----------



## owaindav

I'll tell you what, I'm going to send James something to get him going this week. Let's set a date for a bigger troop package for mid April? Will that give everyone time?

I know, let's do this similar to the way Shuckins did the Troop Raffle. Everyone who donates will be put in a drawing for 2oz of Penzance. Not all the cool prizes Shuckins had but still some encouragement.

We'll accept donations of pipes, pipe tobacco, cigars and if you want to send cash, I'll use it to help with shipping and buying stuff like pipe tools, cleaners and tins of baccy.

I'm kind of excited about this! I've always wanted to send care packages to the troops. This is finally getting me off my butt! Oh, aside from the drawing, I don't know if you'd want to do this but I'd also like some hand written thank you notes to our boys (and ladies) for all they do! 

Anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## bigdaddychester

At work, we have a few folks that have connections with friends and family who are serving in some of the battlefields. We just recently sent a couple boxes to Afghanistan and Iraq loaded up with Slim Jims, chapstick, pencils and notepads (the kids in these other countries especially love those items), magazines and of course a bevy of various tobacco products including cigars, some basket pipes w/a couple pouches of Captain Black, snuff, and my favorite Redman. Maybe I can rustle up a couple more basket pipes or float a little green to help with the shipping.


----------



## smelvis

I don't know any pipers but if you need general cigars and Military address's I have plenty just ask. Good Job Guy's :thumb:


----------



## donovanrichardson

I would definitely like to donate a bit of cash to this indeed!

Would tobacco need to be in tins for that shipping, like unopened? Or would samples in ziplocs be alright? 

Dave (smelvis) has a troop letter that he sends on behalf of Puff, you might ask him about that as well!


----------



## owaindav

donovanrichardson said:


> I would definitely like to donate a bit of cash to this indeed!
> 
> Would tobacco need to be in tins for that shipping, like unopened? Or would samples in ziplocs be alright?
> 
> Dave (smelvis) has a troop letter that he sends on behalf of Puff, you might ask him about that as well!


Yeah smelvis did the troop raffle didn't he? It was either him or shuckins. Both have done great work with sending stuff to the troops!

Ziplocs? Anyone know if that would work?


----------



## skydvejam

Thank you all, and ziplocks are alright so far, I just hit country this time, and at my location it is only taking about a week right now, but that can change in a hurry. The weather is also not that hot yet, but once again that will change. I will get in touch with my other folks at other locations and see who might be interested as well, it is fairly quick and easy for me to get things transported to other locations within the theaters.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug

We did this a few times, a year or two ago. I wanted to contribute, but was new in the game and didn't have the logistics. Count me in for a couple of tins. I will follow the thread, or you can PM me a ship-to for the mustering point.


----------



## drastic_quench

Tins would be better than ziplocks. It'd still get to them before it dries out in a ziplock, but how long would it last in the middle east? And it's not like they'll smoke it all at once. Tins can be closed.


----------



## hunter1127

I'd be interested. Could send many samples and tins as well as some cigars. Let me know when ready and where to send.


----------



## Jeff10236

owaindav said:


> I'll tell you what, I'm going to send James something to get him going this week. Let's set a date for a bigger troop package for mid April? Will that give everyone time?...
> 
> Anyone have any more suggestions?


April would be terrific. Count me in for some cobs, maybe a tin or two and/or some bulk tobacco, and possibly some coffee beans (I assume whole beans would be OK and some troops will have grinders, or should I have it ground).


----------



## InsidiousTact

Could I maybe order some stuff directly to whoever is collecting everything? I'd probably get a bit of bulk and get it in an airtight thing, like from p&c, I can't remember what it's called. And then I'd include some cobs as well of course! Don't worry, I'd do right by our troops!


----------



## skydvejam

I love whole bean coffee at home, but for our here, it just does not work that great. Several reasons for that but the amount of dust that is here, is just something that you can not fathom at home. I have tried coffee grinders before and they just get nasty, and die a horrid death quite quickly, at least anyplace that they send my unit. So as much as quite a few of us would love freshly ground coffee, anything is better then the 1-3 day old stuff that we normally are given to consume. 
Once again everyone thank you all for your support, and I wish that I could get into more details about both where I am at, and what me and my unit do, but other then communications, and being in the middle east, I can not divulge any more.
Thanks,
James
AKA 
SSG P


----------



## owaindav

OK, as I'm talking to the guys who've done this before (thanks Chester and Dave) and to James, it looks like we probably need to lean toward cigars. Not to say we shouldn't send some pipes and pipe tobacco. But from what I'm understanding, cigars are a bit easier and there are actually some cigar clubs and cigar nights that happen over there. Very cool!

So, I know a lot of us pipe guys don't know what cigars to send. If some of you cigar guys can make suggestions, that would be great. This is going to get crazy fast! I'll get an address out to send stuff to. If you want to do money, pm me for my poopal account and we'll get extras with it. Candy, slim jims, gum, cutters, humi-packs, pipe tools and cleaners, etc.

I'm amazed at the response already. It makes me proud to be a BOTL!


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> OK, as I'm talking to the guys who've done this before (thanks Chester and Dave) and to James, it looks like we probably need to lean toward cigars. Not to say we shouldn't send some pipes and pipe tobacco. But from what I'm understanding, cigars are a bit easier and there are actually some cigar clubs and cigar nights that happen over there. Very cool!
> 
> So, I know a lot of us pipe guys don't know what cigars to send. If some of you cigar guys can make suggestions, that would be great. This is going to get crazy fast! I'll get an address out to send stuff to. If you want to do money, pm me for my poopal account and we'll get extras with it. Candy, slim jims, gum, cutters, humi-packs, pipe tools and cleaners, etc.
> 
> I'm amazed at the response already. It makes me proud to be a BOTL!


Good Job Bro, I think it's a great thing. We can never send enough never. Anything I can do to help would be my pleasure. Opp's don't forget to ask for picture we love picture and they are hard to get some times 

Dave

PS
I am shipping stuff Monday, If it would help since I am set up to get them a box fast I would be happy to send one on Monday with my normal stuff, Until you get yours in place! just need his APO and stuff. LMK


----------



## Mante

owaindav said:


> If you want to do money, pm me for my poopal account and we'll get extras with it. Candy, slim jims, gum, cutters, humi-packs, pipe tools and cleaners, etc.
> 
> I'm amazed at the response already. It makes me proud to be a BOTL!


Send me your LapYap account in PM & I'll send some funds happily. Nice job mate.


----------



## skydvejam

smelvis, incoming PM, I wish that I could take a pic, but at my location, we are not allowed to have cameras, and since work is the only internet access I have, well you can see the issue that I have with sending pics >.<
The job that I am in at least affords me internet and phones, and that is a big plus for me.


----------



## smelvis

skydvejam said:


> smelvis, incoming PM, I wish that I could take a pic, but at my location, we are not allowed to have cameras, and since work is the only internet access I have, well you can see the issue that I have with sending pics >.<
> The job that I am in at least affords me internet and phones, and that is a big plus for me.


No worries we have several in secure locals, we understand. Thanks for doing what you do and I'll get you a starter box or two until this gets going.

Dave


----------



## laloin

from what I understand as well I think most of the troops would appricate cigars and chewing tobacco more then pipes. remember most of the troops are a couple of yrs out of high school
count me in for dave
troy


----------



## GreatBonsai

As a troop myself (USAF in Korea, atm), this is an awesome idea, and I just wanted to thank you guys for the support. If you do decide to send pipes and baccy, maybe add in a couple index cards with ways to pack the pipes. I know my first few times were rough til I found this site, and it really helped just reading how to pack a pipe to get me going. 

I think pipes are a great idea, BTW. 1 tin lasts way longer than a couple cigars, and who's to say these cigar nights/clubs can't turn into a general herf?!:banana:


----------



## owaindav

Ok, so chewing tobacco has come up in my pm's and in the thread more than once. So can you clarify for people who may be so inclined as to send some?

Is this like Red Man chewing baccy or is this dipping baccy like Copenhagen and Skoal? I know this kind of stuff is probably faster and easier than a pipe or cigar. If someone would comment to let us know, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Granger

I sent a load of pipes to a few pals overseas...and a LOT of Sugar Barrel...with the instructions to pass these out to anyone who wanted them. From the pics I got back, the number of pipe smokers overseas has increased quite a bit!

I did get a few thank you emails, anything to bring pleasure and enjoyment is appreciated by our soldiers!


----------



## Blue_2

Oh yeah!! I'm most definitely down with sending some love to our men and women in uniform.

I'm not a cigar guy yet, but I'll seriously help out any way I can.


----------



## Jeff10236

I don't see why we can't send some pipes. Many of the guys may not yet be into them, but we can be the catalyst. They may be a little tougher to care for in deployed areas than cigars and cigarettes, but in WWII quite a few soldiers were pipe smokers and they made it work (and today with things like the internet getting cleaners and new tobacco will be much easier than it was then). As for them being young, not all are just out of high school, and heck, I started at 21 (not counting the month or so I smoked a Dr. Grabow in high school). Just make them cobs and hardwoods so if a newbie doesn't like it, or if it gets messed up, it won't be too big a deal.

Cigars will broaden the appeal so I think we should send both. Ghurka, 5 Vegas, Perdomo, Diesel, Rocky Patel, etc.- there are many brands that are good and won't break the bank.

I'm in for some cobs, a tin or two (or equivalent bulk), maybe a 5 pack of cigars, and some fresh ground coffee (there is a really good local place I'll use, and I hear you James, no whole beans).


----------



## smelvis

My unsolicited opinion again sorry LOL I was once told if you send it will get used. Many of you are pipers send some pipes they will get in the right hands. In other words I was told many times nothing gets wasted over there!


----------



## Jivey

I wish I knew you guys when I was over there! :-D Ill be happy to contribute and if you need contact info for any units over there I have a couple friends that are on a 4th or 5th rotation now. I really like the idea of hand written letters. I remember getting a couple of those when I was over there and it really made my day!


----------



## skydvejam

I know, this is my 6th rotation in total in a combat zone. As for chewing tobacco, the most used product out here is dip, aka Copenhagen and skoal. I use that myself when there are times that I can not smoke anything, in the truck with people, or crowed into a bunker for a while.
Yes I am rather sure that just about anything that is sent will be used, there are quite a few people in the camp that I am in, and we have a general MWR area that I can place things at for everyones enjoyment that might want them. I do remember when swisher sweets sent out a large care package last year, those went fast as I was at a location with a lot of younger kids, and they seem to enjoy them quite a bit. Now I am in a location with several of us older and higher ranked people, and our tastes have evolved from them.
We still have a few younger ones here, but I would have to say we are mostly at least late 20's and up here. Myself I had my 26th birthday in basic training, and that was a little over a decade ago.
Once again thank you everyone.


----------



## owaindav

Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to. Be sure to include your User name in the package you send so I can make sure to put you in the drawing for some Penzance! I got a box to accept these.

David Bowles
5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
Mobile, AL 36619

Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it seperate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!

Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!


----------



## donovanrichardson

What if we wanted to...throw a little something extra in just for you Dave?


----------



## owaindav

donovanrichardson said:


> What if we wanted to...throw a little something extra in just for you Dave?


LOL, I really appreciate the thought but I'm so bowed up with samples right now that I had to buy extra jars just for my samples. I would really like anything folks wanted to send me (other than trades) to send it to the troops. They deserve it far more than I do!

After we get done with this if you still want to send me something, pm me for my address!


----------



## hunter1127

Will put together a package in a few days. Thanks for the effort for the troops, Dave.



owaindav said:


> Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to. Be sure to include your User name in the package you send so I can make sure to put you in the drawing for some Penzance! I got a box to accept these.
> 
> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it seperate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!


----------



## phatmax

Thanks guys! You inspired me. 

I have a son of a friend that is stationed in a sh!t spot in the 'Stan. I went out and got 20 cigars, a humidipak for them, two cobs, a couple tins, pipe nails and cleaning goodies.

They are on their way.

And damn... Cigars are INSANE now:jaw:... I hope that they like the cobs, that way I can send more smoke-time


----------



## Blue_2

How long is the window for donations? I'd like to place an online order for some stuff I don't have handy.


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> LOL, I really appreciate the thought but I'm so bowed up with samples right now that I had to buy extra jars just for my samples. I would really like anything folks wanted to send me (other than trades) to send it to the troops. They deserve it far more than I do!
> 
> After we get done with this if you still want to send me something, pm me for my address!


Dave
I sent him a cigar heavy box Monday so you don't have to rush things. hope that helps. I included lighters cutters, matches and humi packs, and a few treats

Dave


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> How long is the window for donations? I'd like to place an online order for some stuff I don't have handy.


I set the date at mid April. I have the "post office box" (actually a mail center box) for 3 months. So we'll let this go for a little bit and send boxes as I get stuff to fill them. We've apparently got enough addresses to keep this going for a while. But I do want to put a little bit of urgency to it so people don't wait till the last minute.



smelvis said:


> Dave
> I sent him a cigar heavy box Monday so you don't have to rush things. hope that helps. I included lighters cutters, matches and humi packs, and a few treats
> 
> Dave


Very cool Dave. I've got a box ready to go out tomorrow. Candy and pipe heavy plus some coffee and filters that he said he can't find for his coffee pot. I sent 3 cigars, CAO's. Yours are probably better!

edit: Crap, forgot matches. Did send a shank brush and a pipe tool though.


----------



## skydvejam

Thank you so much guys, we are all gonna appreciate it out here.


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> Very cool Dave. I've got a box ready to go out tomorrow. Candy and pipe heavy plus some coffee and filters that he said he can't find for his coffee pot. I sent 3 cigars, CAO's. Yours are probably better!
> 
> edit: Crap, forgot matches. Did send a shank brush and a pipe tool though.


I had a Mr Coffee donated last Christmas if they need it LMK.


----------



## skydvejam

I was able to acquire a coffee maker, just the only filters I was able to get my hands on were both the wrong shape and size, it works sort of. At least it is coffee, one of the few things that we can count on out here.


----------



## smelvis

skydvejam said:


> I was able to acquire a coffee maker, just the only filters I was able to get my hands on were both the wrong shape and size, it works sort of. At least it is coffee, one of the few things that we can count on out here.


Cool list the filters you need bro.  someone will pick some up for Dave.


----------



## skydvejam

Right now it is just the 12 cup cone style filters. Hoping that the BX gets some coffee in soon, our supply is getting a little low.


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> I do want to put a little bit of urgency to it so people don't wait till the last minute.


Understood, no need to keep our troops waiting! :u

I'll be placing the order on Friday Mar 11 and will have a tracking number for you next week.


----------



## dmgizzo

Dave

Count me in, the time frame for Mid April is perfect. Will probably send you some of everything (cigars, dip, snus, pipe baccy, coffee, candy, etc)

:smokin:


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Understood, no need to keep our troops waiting! :u
> 
> I'll be placing the order on Friday Mar 11 and will have a tracking number for you next week.


Awesome!



dmgizzo said:


> Dave
> 
> Count me in, the time frame for Mid April is perfect. Will probably send you some of everything (cigars, dip, snus, pipe baccy, coffee, candy, etc)
> 
> :smokin:


Crap, I got #2's which are the small ones. I'll go get big ones tomorrow before I send it out. Oh yeah, got you a brick of Folgers Special Roast for you too.


----------



## hunter1127

Dave, boxed up a care package tonight and will send out tommorrow. Great effort for the troops.


----------



## Pipedreamz

I'm game. I didn't read the whole thread (short attention span) but April is great. Just let me know what needs to be done. Also, What about that DirtyBlackSocks guy? He's all about some cigars and troop supporting. Make him aware of the plan.


----------



## owaindav

dmgizzo said:


> Dave
> 
> Count me in, the time frame for Mid April is perfect. Will probably send you some of everything (cigars, dip, snus, pipe baccy, coffee, candy, etc)
> 
> :smokin:





Pipedreamz said:


> I'm game. I didn't read the whole thread (short attention span) but April is great. Just let me know what needs to be done. Also, What about that DirtyBlackSocks guy? He's all about some cigars and troop supporting. Make him aware of the plan.


dmgizzo's post gives a pretty good account of what we want to send. Also any kind of basket pipe or cobs that you might want to send.

The mailing address is in the thread. I'll post it again soon to keep it near the top. Be sure to include your user name in the package so I can put you in the drawing for some Penzance! Decided that whoever gets their package sent by April 15 will be in the drawing. After that, you're doing it out of the goodness of your heart!


----------



## skydvejam

OK after being at this site for a while, I have noticed one thing that we are in very very short supply here, possibly some regular Tabasco sauce. Anyone that has been in the military knows how much it helps to choke down a lot of this food, powdered eggs and the sort. Plus as I get more requests from the guys I will try and pass them along here.
Once again thank you for everything guys.


----------



## hunter1127

Dave, package in mail today.

Bruce



owaindav said:


> dmgizzo's post gives a pretty good account of what we want to send. Also any kind of basket pipe or cobs that you might want to send.
> 
> The mailing address is in the thread. I'll post it again soon to keep it near the top. Be sure to include your user name in the package so I can put you in the drawing for some Penzance! Decided that whoever gets their package sent by April 15 will be in the drawing. After that, you're doing it out of the goodness of your heart!


----------



## Blue_2

skydvejam said:


> I have noticed one thing that we are in very very short supply here, possibly some regular Tabasco sauce.


Good feedback, keep it coming. I'll see about getting some.


----------



## indigosmoke

I don't know how I missed this thread until now. Of course, I'm in David. I'll be sending something along and I'll let my brother know. He's not a smoker but I'm sure he'll PP you some $. He always is up to do anything to help the troops. I'm also a big flight simulator fan and am a member of the RAF74 virtual squadron and I'll pass the info about this project along to those guys as well. Needless to say they are a bunch of fellows with a natural inclination to support those overseas doing the real fighting. I don't know if any of them are pipe or cigar men, but I imagine you'll be seeing some PP funds coming in from that direction as well.


----------



## Natedogg

Dave, I'm in. I will send you a package. I don't have any pipes to send, but I am willing to donate a couple of tins and some bulk for the cause.

My brother is deploying to Djibouti, Africa here in a month or so, so I understand the idea of the care package and how important it is.


----------



## MarkC

Hey Dave, if we want to take the coward's way out and just donate $$$ do we just mail a check to you at the same box?


----------



## Natedogg

Dave, I forgot to put my username in the envelope before I sealed it, so I wrote it on the outside. you should know my name and address by heart by now as well.


----------



## owaindav

MarkC said:


> Hey Dave, if we want to take the coward's way out and just donate $$$ do we just mail a check to you at the same box?


I'd prefer laPyaP gift donations so I don't have to go to the bank and deal with checks. You can pm me for my account if that's the route you want to take! Oh, and it's not the cowards way out. We might need to pick up more candy, pipe accessories or cigar accessories so cash is a valid way to donate!


----------



## owaindav

Wanted to repost the address and give this a bump. Thanks!


owaindav said:


> Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to. Be sure to include your User name in the package you send so I can make sure to put you in the drawing for some Penzance! I got a box to accept these.
> 
> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it seperate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!


----------



## owaindav

Just got 3, count them, 3 packages for the troops today. Haven't had a chance to open one. Rough day at the dentist.

So I'm trying to decide if I should start listing everything that comes in. I'll leave it up to you folks if you care to know or not.


----------



## owaindav

Thanks Smelvis for more great advice. I'll take pics of the stuff tomorrow. No reason I can't tease it some till then though...

I'm glad you mentioned pics because Hunter1127 sent a very unique pipe that I think everyone needs to have a look at. He also sent a nice little assortment of cigars and quite a bit of pipe tobacco!

Natedogg sent 2 tins of Peterson baccy!

Nicolas J. Pug sent 4 tins of GL Pease stuff from 2009! (and there's stuff that I haven't even tried!)

I promise pics tomorrow!


----------



## User Name

I PMed Dave this, but he said I should post it.

Are machine made cigars better for sending to the troops because of their environment? I figure they don't taste as good, but there's no hassle.

orrr...these
Havana Classico - Cigars International

I actually smoke these, they taste pretty damn good for what they are. problem is they need humidity. Any suggestions?


----------



## skydvejam

Well, I know that there are a few of us out here like myself that have humidors, so storing stogies normally is not that much of an issue. Granted what we have is not so good for aging, hard armored and sealed plastic cases with foam inserts. I have tried lots of solutions, and these are what work the best for the situations we find ourselves in out here.
The hardest part is keeping stogies alive in transport to here. Cuban crafters at first had a hard time with it, but after I got ahold of them to let them know I received crispy critters with busted wrappers, they got it right. I know most of the time now they ship stogies with water pillows, and wrap them with plastic wrap to keep them at the right humidity, and they help out in the dry summers out here as well.
As for the types of cigars, there are several different cigar smokers out here, from people who only like things like swisher sweets, to those of us who prefer full bodied hand made stogies. Just remember one thing, what is sent, will get used. Another option is to send out a Tupperware style container that will keep the stogies sealed, and either a humidifying disk with some of the pre-blended juice, or water pillows. We are a creative bunch, and will figure out ways to make almost anything work, but we do not have access to distilled water while we are out here, sometimes it is hard to get enough water to shower with depending on what site we are located at.
Anyways thank you everyone that is helping us out here, we truly do appreciate it more then you would know.
SSG P


----------



## skydvejam

OMG,
First package just hit, and wow guys....
Still sorting though the damage, and figuring how to best add this to the supply lines, but from what I have been able to sort out so far, about 100 nice stogies, some cutters, and lighters, matches, sweets, and cards. There are also some water pillows, and big ziplock baggies, perfect for supply packages going to other locations. 
Once again guys and gals thank you so much from the bottom of our hearts, it means so much to us that everyone out there still thinks about us, and cares about us all out here. Sometimes we get so isolated and forget that the general public still cares about us.
P.S. if both I had a camera out here, was allowed to have a camera out here, and was allowed to take pictures, I would take lots of them for sure, but as of right now, I do not have one, and I am not allowed to have one on our camp, so that is not a possibility.


----------



## skydvejam

And a little PS, this one was from smelvis


----------



## Blue_2

Glad to hear Dave hooked you up! 

We definitely appreciate all that you do for us. It's why were going to have to hit you with even more packages! :usa2:


----------



## owaindav

I promised pics so I'm going to put them up each in a different reply to make sure everyone gets credit. Here's the first one from Natedogg. Some wonderful Petersons! Thanks Nate!


----------



## owaindav

Next up is Hunter1127 with his assortment and very unique pipe. Did you make that yourself? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## owaindav

And last of the packages I've received so far is from NicolasJPug. GLP all from 2009! Thanks my friend!


----------



## donovanrichardson

Looks like some awesome stuff is rolling in Dave! That's awesome, the troops will appreciate some excellent tobacco and cigars!


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance!

Tashaz - Donation
Mr. Moo - Donatioin
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## skydvejam

got a few people that are wanting to try out pipes at this location, so depending on where i am at, either going to share here, to ship some back to here, and then hit up some other sites to see who else is wanting to try something new.


----------



## Blue_2

Nice to see all the goodies starting to roll in!


----------



## smelvis

Looking good Dave and James Thanks for Serving Brother!


----------



## owaindav

Dave, I just found your thread. I'm just now venturing into the cigar side of Puff. Let me say that I thought I was doing a great thing. Don't get me wrong, I know I am. But seeing what you've been doing absolutely humbles me.

You pipe guys who don't get over to the cigar side much like me need to check this thread out. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able/260292-please-send-me-cigars-troops.html

Thank you so much for your advice and encouragement in this small endeavor I've got going here!


----------



## smelvis

My pleasure Dave anything I can do to help Good Guy's help the Troops is kinda what I enjoy most!! It is quite a thread I won't brag but Puff has sent around 12,000 (guessing here) cigars not counting the misc stuff on that thread, I am proud of it and have made many friends doing it but still, It is never enough. Kinda humbling myself knowing what these guy's go through all the time makes my little problems seem smaller!

Thanks Brother!


----------



## Natedogg

Glad it got to you ok Dave, anything I can do for our troops! I may donate more so we'll see. Some IF might be in store for our troops...


----------



## Blue_2

smelvis said:


> what these guy's go through all the time makes my little problems seem smaller!


Amen to that Brother!

Dave, my order came in this afternoon. I was able to get to the Post Office today so it should make to you around Friday.

0310 3200 0000 4557 8963


----------



## hunter1127

Dave, actually that is one of those " Lord of the Rings" pipes that a friend of my oldest daughter gave her; not being a pipe smoker she gave to me. Thought the troops may get a hoot out of it and it smokes pretty good. If I win the penzance, I'd like you to put back in for the troops; not much of a latakia smoker and there maybe a service man that can enjoy. Again, thank you for putting this together.



owaindav said:


> Next up is Hunter1127 with his assortment and very unique pipe. Did you make that yourself? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## owaindav

Natedogg said:


> Glad it got to you ok Dave, anything I can do for our troops! I may donate more so we'll see. Some IF might be in store for our troops...


Cool deal Nate. Thanks again!



Blue_2 said:


> Dave, my order came in this afternoon. I was able to get to the Post Office today so it should make to you around Friday.
> 0310 3200 0000 4557 8963


Very cool Dan. I'm having fun with this!



hunter1127 said:


> Dave, actually that is one of those " Lord of the Rings" pipes that a friend of my oldest daughter gave her; not being a pipe smoker she gave to me. Thought the troops may get a hoot out of it and it smokes pretty good. If I win the penzance, I'd like you to put back in for the troops; not much of a latakia smoker and there maybe a service man that can enjoy. Again, thank you for putting this together.


No problem. It's a pretty wild pipe!


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> Very cool Dan. I'm having fun with this!


Glad to hear it, me too! It's kinda nice to be able to thank our soldiers this directly.


----------



## owaindav

Well, thanks goes to Dan (Blue 2). Got his package in today. I'm going to have to post 2 pics. Once so you can see the carnage and one to show details thereof!
First the carnage....









And now the details. Notice that in each of the 12 packages there is a pipe tool, a package of pipe cleaners and a MM Country Gentleman (just like the one Ennerdale destroyed for me. LOL) Also probably 3-4oz of Haunted Bookshop and Mac's Dark Twist Roll Cake each. Awesome package for the folks in uniform!








Oh, and the filter that comes with the MM's too.


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance!

Tashaz - Donation
Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy
Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## User Name

damn, those pipe starter kits are awesome. Blue really hooked it up!!!


Dave, be on the lookout for a cigar.com package, no tracking number that I can find.


----------



## owaindav

User Name said:


> Dave, be on the lookout for a cigar.com package, no tracking number that I can find.


Will do. Thanks in advance!

edit: Wonder if there's some way I can get a temporary RG booster extension. I'm using it all up every day now.


----------



## User Name

couldn't help myself. Also expect one from cigarsinternational now too


----------



## skydvejam

Yes I have a few people that are wanting to try a pipe now. Found a few cigar smokers, and just asked if they had ever thought of it. Quite a few had, but did not know how to get started soo...


----------



## owaindav

User Name said:


> couldn't help myself. Also expect one from cigarsinternational now too


LOL I know what you mean.



skydvejam said:


> Yes I have a few people that are wanting to try a pipe now. Found a few cigar smokers, and just asked if they had ever thought of it. Quite a few had, but did not know how to get started soo...


Well great! I'll be sure to send some of those new smoker packs that Dan (Blue 2) sent. You have an estimate of how many you might need? Got 12 of those and also have the 2 pipes from hunter1127. Also have a couple cobs of my own to throw in as well. Dan kept me from having to order a bunch of tampers right away. It was like he was reading my mind. After seeing those British Army issued pipe smokers kits I wanted to do something similar. And there it was in my mail today!


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> After seeing those British Army issued pipe smokers kits I wanted to do something similar. And there it was in my mail today!


Great minds think alike :beerchug:


----------



## skydvejam

Right now I have 3 and a possible thinking about getting in on trying pipes. Granted I do not know how many more might decide since I do walk around quite a bit with my pipe.


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Great minds think alike :beerchug:


Yeah and so do ours!



skydvejam said:


> Right now I have 3 and a possible thinking about getting in on trying pipes. Granted I do not know how many more might decide since I do walk around quite a bit with my pipe.


Cool deal. I'll put a couple in there.


----------



## skydvejam

OK thanks


----------



## Zogg

i just recently got into pipes, but the cob i got was only $3.50 at rite-aid and you could easily get a bunch of pretty good bulk tobacco, czech tools and make little cob+tobacco packages?


----------



## skydvejam

Sweet, went into the mail room today, and what do I see? I brown box, not from the wife unit since she ships in the one rate boxes. Low and behold it is from David. Well to make a long story short, walked back to my office, and opened it to some pleasant surprises. Some slimjims and sausage and cheese snacks. Then there is a basket pipe and a couple of MM's in there, and several pipe tobacco selections, including 3 that I have been excited to try out, Tambo, the famed Penzance, and a whole tin of Orlik golden sliced. 
Hmm just ate, and itching to pack a bowl of Tambo, so I guess I will get to working on that, and if I can walk and type when I am done, I will report back somewhere what I think of it, the smell is amazing in the bag though .


----------



## skydvejam

OK 1/4 bowl of Tambo, and for the first time, I feel like I have received my nic fix like a cig can do to me . Oh and that flavor, wow that is some good stuff for sure. Gotta make sure that non smokers do not get ahold of this stuff though, quite potent. I also got my 4 pipes from Martys Briars today. 4 for 35 bucks, they are odd, and not what I would have got in the states, but for out here, they should be fine. 
Thanks guys, I now have to teach someone how to pack and smoke a pipe when they come in to relive me, got one interested possible pipe smoker, and now I have enough to at least break them in somewhat, and see what they think of them. 
Talk to you all later,
SSG P


----------



## owaindav

Interesting development here. There's a good chance that I'll be able to talk about this on the radio Wednesday night. I spoke to a co-worker who told me she is involved with a veteran's organization and they do a radio show every week.

So, here's the information, Wednesday from 8-9pm. You can listen online at FM Talk 106.5 - Mobile's ONLY FM Talk Radio Station They don't have the Mobile website up yet but she's working on it. There's still a chance they won't be able to work me in but they said they'll try! I'll be sure to give Dave's thread a plug as well!


----------



## skydvejam

Sweet, it is always so amazing to all of us out here. Sometimes we feel like people forget that we are out here, and what we do. Hard to explain how it feels to know that the American public remembers that there are a couple of wars going on. 
Thank you, all of you, for helping us however you can to feel at least a little more of home out here, a little bit of care goes a long ways.


----------



## owaindav

In the mail today we recieved a package from User Name. Here's the loot!









Thanks so much bro! I can't guarantee that one of these won't get "lost" at the bottom of my coolidor! Just kidding. I'd never steal from the folks in uniform!

By the way, I don't know about love but I've got some respect for ya!

edit: I am going to go through the catalogue myself for personal education! But I'm even sending that too!


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance!

Tashaz - Donation
Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy
Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
User Name - cigar 10 pack

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## smelvis

This is coming together very nicely Dave! WTG on the radio, Good Job all you pipers and all!


----------



## User Name

David Bowles
5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
Mobile, AL 36619



:bump:


----------



## skydvejam

Just an update, or tidbit, whatever you want to call it, we now have a theme song for this rotation lol. Nine inch nails No bad lyrics, safe for work.


----------



## owaindav

owaindav said:


> Interesting development here. There's a good chance that I'll be able to talk about this on the radio Wednesday night. I spoke to a co-worker who told me she is involved with a veteran's organization and they do a radio show every week.
> 
> So, here's the information, Wednesday from 8-9pm. You can listen online at FM Talk 106.5 - Mobile's ONLY FM Talk Radio Station They don't have the Mobile website up yet but she's working on it. There's still a chance they won't be able to work me in but they said they'll try! I'll be sure to give Dave's thread a plug as well!


Update. This has been pushed to next Wednesday, March 30. The host wants to email me and get more info and possibly have me come in for an entire segment instead of just a call in!

Having formerly been a radio personality myself, I'm game for this. Sometimes I miss being behind the mic. I absolutely have the look for radio!


----------



## owaindav

Another great package for the troops! Thanks so much bigdaddychester! They'll enjoy the drinks and magazines!


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance!

Tashaz - Donation
Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy
Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
User Name - cigar 10 pack
bigdaddychester - starter kits, drink mixes, slim jims, magazines and a letter to a soldier

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## User Name

Dave,

Save me some milk duds.

Thanks,

User Name


----------



## owaindav

Almost forgot! Got another package for the troops! Thanks once again User Name! Lookin' good over here!


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance!

Tashaz - Donation
Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy
Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
User Name - 2 cigar 10 packs
bigdaddychester - starter kits, drink mixes, slim jims, magazines and a letter to a soldier

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## Blue_2

Nice, this is turning into a sweet care package!


----------



## CWL

Hold on Dave! 

I've prepared a box of stogies for the troops. You should get it by mid next week.


----------



## owaindav

CWL said:


> Hold on Dave!
> 
> I've prepared a box of stogies for the troops. You should get it by mid next week.


No worries Charles. We're going till everything postmarked by April 15th gets here. And even then, if we have more, I'll still send it!


----------



## Blue_2

Back to the first page with you.



owaindav said:


> Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to. Be sure to include your User name in the package you send so I can make sure to put you in the drawing for some Penzance! I got a box to accept these.
> 
> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it seperate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!


----------



## owaindav

Thanks Dan. A little frustrated right now. The folks with the radio show seem to be rather flakey. (why I figured it would be any different now I don't know. Radio people were always flakey when I was on the air too. Present company included!) Just waiting to find out if that's going to happen.

Good news is, I've sent 2 packages to James now. I know he's gotten one and should get the other next week. Medium Flat Rate boxes slam packed with stuff. I'm actually finding that with all the other stuff I'm putting in the boxes that my sister and I have donated, it's kind of hard to include tobacco! I'm going to get with Smelvis and get another address or two so I can spread this out some.

So keep the cigars, snuff, chew, pipes and other stuff coming. April 15th is the deadline to be entered into the drawing for Penzance. I might actually expand this now that I have it. I think I'll make it a drawing for the winner's choice. 2oz of either Penzance, Stonehaven, Squadron Leader or FVF. I think that will work since I have a little bit of each!


----------



## bigdaddychester

I may be able to get another package of goodies to you in another week or so Dave


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> I'm going to get with Smelvis and get another address or two so I can spread this out some.


That's great Dave I can certainly use the help from a Good Trusted BOTL such as yourself. Just holler when you are ready Brother!

Great Job!

Dave


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I think it is great that you guys are sending to troops over seas! I wish I had something to give. Having a family member over there I know how a little bit, or a lotta bit can mean all the difference. Keep it up!


----------



## owaindav

What branch is he in Matthew? Maybe I can send a box for him to share.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Thanks for the offer dave, It's my uncle and he's a non smoker. He's a pilot flying for a private contractor in khandahar(hope I spelled that right) right now, so retired from the military. But my family and I have ben sending him items, socks, treats etc. and what ever else he might not be able to get over there. Every time he gets back he says how much it makes all the difference when hes flying, or has some free time to enjoy the goodies. So I can only imagine how the troops who enjoy tobacco must feel when they recieve their goodies.


----------



## smelvis

Tried to bump your RG but it say's I have to wait. Dang it, but so many get bumped for telling jokes and not doing anything as worthy as you!!

Bump Him Guy's!!


----------



## owaindav

Oh! I was about to go to bed and remembered why I haven't sent out another package. I ordered some business card sized cards that have the 3 Step method to packing a pipe on one side and how to light a pipe on the other. I wanted to make sure to get those and include them in the pipe starter kits Dan and bigdaddychester sent. They should be here this week or first of next. I'll post a pic of them when they get here.


----------



## skydvejam

LOL no prob dave, should have my new addy out here by then anyways.


----------



## owaindav

skydvejam said:


> LOL no prob dave, should have my new addy out here by then anyways.


Oh, no worries James. I sent you one last Friday. Hopefully you'll see it this week maybe beginning of next? But on your next package I'll definitely send some of the cards.


----------



## skydvejam

Cool thanks, as soon as I get a good mailing address for the next site I will PM it to you, and hopefully I will be there for the rest of this rotation, but you never know.


----------



## owaindav

Ok, tell me what you think about these cards. I'm going to send these with new pipe kits to the troops and with newbie trades.


----------



## owaindav

Ok, so here's the latest donation to the troops. CWL decided to send a few sticks. Well....you be the judge...










71 sticks! Wow! Thanks CWL! Now I HAVE to send a couple packages out!


----------



## owaindav

So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance, or Stonehaven or FVF or Squadron Leader!

Tashaz - Donation
Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
Natedogg - pipe baccy
Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
User Name - 2 cigar 10 packs
bigdaddychester - starter kits, drink mixes, slim jims, magazines and a letter to a soldier
CWL - 71 cigars

Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## Natedogg

Holy $hit! 71 cigars! That's awesomely crazy!

I should ask my brother if the guys in Djibouti need a package like this.


----------



## User Name

Charles, can you adopt me?


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Tried to bump your RG but it say's I have to wait. Dang it, but so many get bumped for telling jokes and not doing anything as worthy as you!!
> 
> Bump Him Guy's!!


I already have & just did so again since my joke telling has earned me all this RG I may as well give some more away, being unworthy and all.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> I already have & just did so again since my joke telling has earned me all this RG I may as well give some more away, being unworthy and all.


Dude not everything is about you,


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Dude not everything is about you,


Fair enough, I got your point with the RG deduction.


----------



## owaindav

Got three more boxes ready to go out. Dave gave me a couple more addresses too so I can spread this stuff around to other theaters as well. And thanks to all your generosity, and my sister's, I still have enough to send out probably 2 more.









Don't worry James, one of these is heading toward you too. I'll bet you're becoming even more popular among your buddies over there!


----------



## skydvejam

Yes we spread the word out that this is the place to get hooked up with both stogies, and soon some starter kits for pipes. Already have a convert, or at least they seem to enjoy the pipe quite a bit over here.


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> Ok, tell me what you think about these cards. I'm going to send these with new pipe kits to the troops and with newbie trades.


Very nice, I like these. :thumb:


----------



## skydvejam

Well the sign that had been hanging saying no new mail was not there tonight, so I figured I would walk over and see if we had any mail. Low and behold there was a stubby little and incredibly heavy for it's size box. And wouldn't you know it was from Dave. So I bring it back to the office and open the little chunklet up. 
There are 5 starter pipe kits in there, just perfect for those wanting to try it out, several types of tobacco in there, and several smaller baggies, and some Tambo. I know not to let anyone try Tambo first, that most likely would scar them for life, but for those that are craving something a bit stronger, and more vitamin N I figure as long as they know the pleasant part of a pipe, who knows they might just like Tambo as much as I do. So far though, the look on the faces of the two just from the charring light says a lot to me. I just guess I am a little off, but I have been told that quite a few times.
Thank you everyone so much, and thank you bigdaddyChester for the letter, those are the things that we try and make sure we share with as many as possible.
I wish that I had more that I could do to pay you all back, but for now at least it is just being out here, and keeping my butt safe.
James


----------



## Blue_2

skydvejam said:


> I wish that I had more that I could do to pay you all back


Same here!

Your service is more than enough thanks. We all sleep very soundly because of it. :usa:


----------



## bigdaddychester

I had a friend that was over there a few years ago and the first time I got to see him state side again, he thanked me for the few letters I sent him. He said the letters from family mean a lot but to get one from a friend, a former co-worker, or anyone else was even better. My kids (5 and 9 yrs. old) thought it was "very cool" to send you guys a bunch of stuff. They said they wanted to draw pictures to be included in the next box I send to Dave.


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Same here!
> 
> Your service is more than enough thanks. We all sleep very soundly because of it. :usa:


Absolutely! There's another one on the way. I, unfortunately may have mixed them up. So, not sure what you're getting. I think I tried to include cigars and pipe tobacco in all of them though.


----------



## owaindav

OK folks. Next Friday is the last day to get in on the drawing for either Penzance, SL, FVF or Stoney. I'm going to let the winner choose which one he/she wants. (or you can look in my cellar if none of those impress you) Here's the particulars on where to send and also who all is in the drawing so far! Thanks again. I've been able to send 5 medium flat rate boxes of stuff out so far. I have enough right now for at least 2 more!


owaindav said:


> Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to. Be sure to include your User name in the package you send so I can make sure to put you in the drawing for some Penzance! I got a box to accept these.
> 
> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it seperate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!





owaindav said:


> So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance, or Stonehaven or FVF or Squadron Leader!
> 
> Tashaz - Donation
> Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
> NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
> Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
> Natedogg - pipe baccy
> Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
> User Name - 2 cigar 10 packs
> bigdaddychester - starter kits, drink mixes, slim jims, magazines and a letter to a soldier
> CWL - 71 cigars
> 
> Thanks so much to all who've given so far!


----------



## Blue_2

*B:usa:U:usa:M:usa*


----------



## Mike2147

Dave,
I sent you a PM. Thank you and everyone here who is showing their support. 

Mike
aka
GySgt/USMC


----------



## owaindav

Ok folks. Just got this pm from one of our troops about to be deployed.

*Dave,
First let me thank you for setting this up. I have been looking through this post to see if you need additional addresses to send to. I'm a Marine and getting ready to head out in a few weeks. My company has cigars smokers but we have decided to try and bring back the pipe smoker in uniform. I have about 12 guys who are willing to start this but none of them smoke pipes. I was wondering if there was a chance you could put me on your "ship to " address so I can share the kindness of you good folks with my unit? Thank you again for your support! All in uniform truly appreciate it.

Mike
*
So, I've got his address that won't be active until the 15th. I've only got 3 pipe starter kits left. With only a week before I want to get this package out, I can get the things for the starter kits here in town so it looks like I really need some cash. I ain't hurtin' financially but I'm also not rollin' in it either!

If you've been thinking of donating, here's your chance! You'll get your name in the drawing for one of the harder to find pipe baccys and if you've already donated, I'll go ahead and put your name in a second time. $20 will give me enough to get a good starter kit with a little tobacco for them to try.

Thanks for what you've done so far and thanks for what I know you're about to do!


----------



## Mike2147

owaindav said:


> Ok folks. Just got this pm from one of our troops about to be deployed.
> 
> *Dave,
> First let me thank you for setting this up. I have been looking through this post to see if you need additional addresses to send to. I'm a Marine and getting ready to head out in a few weeks. My company has cigars smokers but we have decided to try and bring back the pipe smoker in uniform. I have about 12 guys who are willing to start this but none of them smoke pipes. I was wondering if there was a chance you could put me on your "ship to " address so I can share the kindness of you good folks with my unit? Thank you again for your support! All in uniform truly appreciate it.
> 
> Mike
> *
> So, I've got his address that won't be active until the 15th. I've only got 3 pipe starter kits left. With only a week before I want to get this package out, I can get the things for the starter kits here in town so it looks like I really need some cash. I ain't hurtin' financially but I'm also not rollin' in it either!
> 
> If you've been thinking of donating, here's your chance! You'll get your name in the drawing for one of the harder to find pipe baccys and if you've already donated, I'll go ahead and put your name in a second time. $20 will give me enough to get a good starter kit with a little tobacco for them to try.
> 
> Thanks for what you've done so far and thanks for what I know you're about to do!


Thanks again David!
:usa2:


----------



## skydvejam

Hey guys, just thought that I would let you all know I have moved locations, and we are working hard here. Not going to have near as much time on the web for a while. Also will not have an address until the weekend.


----------



## owaindav

Tomorrow's the last day to get into the drawing for the tobacco! If you're sending something out today or tomorrow, pm me with a DC # and I'll include you in the drawing. I've gotten one pm already so I'll include that one. 
(uh, the one who pm'd me to tell me you were sending something.....can you pm me again, I must have deleted it when I was cleaning out my inbox. I remember what your name started with but can't remember which one it was. Thanks)


owaindav said:


> So here's the tally at this point. These are also the folks who will be in the drawing for 2oz of Penzance, or Stonehaven or FVF or Squadron Leader!
> 
> Tashaz - Donation
> Mark C - Donation (sorry, had this one wrong before. Thanks Mark!)
> NicolasJPug - pipe baccy
> Hunter1127 - pipe baccy, pipes and cigars
> Natedogg - pipe baccy
> Blue 2 - pipe baccy and pipe starter kits
> User Name - 2 cigar 10 packs
> bigdaddychester - starter kits, drink mixes, slim jims, magazines and a letter to a soldier
> CWL - 71 cigars
> 
> Thanks so much to all who've given so far!





User Name said:


> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> :bump:


----------



## Blue_2

Friday bump! :usa2:


----------



## owaindav

As promised, I assigned everyone a number and had a friend pick a number. (amusing since he had no idea why in the middle of our phone conversation why I said, "Pick a number...") And the lucky winner...?

User Name!

So, you lucky devil, pm me your address and your choice of 2oz of Penzance, Stonehaven, SL or FVF. (or you can do a combination however you want of an ounce of 2 different ones or a half ounce of....you get the idea)


----------



## Mante

Congrats UserName & thankyou Dave for allowing me to help in a small way. :smile:


----------



## owaindav

Tashaz said:


> Congrats UserName & thankyou Dave for allowing me to help in a small way. :smile:


Well, I want to thank you for helping! I want to thank everyone who donated as well!

I really want to keep this going too. I've picked up some personal care items and some friends from work have donated magazines and candy so I'm not stopping. Depending on how much response I continue to get with this, I may let the box drop and use my regular address after May but I've really enjoyed sending things to our troops!

So please keep donating, pipers! Don't let the cigar folks have all the fun!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Blue_2

In that case Dave, I'll try to keep sending things your way. 

Thanks for keeping this open ended. I'm sure our soldiers appreciate it!


----------



## skydvejam

And I have to thank everyone, it is nice when we have the time to be able to pack a pipe and just relax for a little while, it has been a few days since I have had the time to have a bowl :-( but soon I must try and set aside the time. Just we are going about 16 hours a day right now


----------



## owaindav

Ah yes, here's the one who's name I'd forgotten. I knew it started with a D but didn't want to say his name until I was sure. dmgizzo has sent some cigars for the troops! Thanks so much brother! (You were included in the drawing. Your number was just blank until I got your package or you pm'd me again.) Here's the damage!









Devil's Weed. interesting name.


----------



## owaindav

Went out and bought more cobs for starter kits for Mike and his guys. Got a package ready to go.


----------



## Blue_2

My usual source for cobs is out of stock, but should be back in soon. What do you need more of, kits or baccy?


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> My usual source for cobs is out of stock, but should be back in soon. What do you need more of, kits or baccy?


 Honestly, I'm out of both now. Had to buy all the stuff for kits myself today. Also sent the rest of the baccy that was donated today and added 6 oz of LBF that I picked up really cheap today.

I'm down to about 2 shipments of cigars (have to get some cutters though). I've got water pillows enough for a little while. A couple friends from work donated some magazines and a couple bags of candy to stuff the voids in the boxes. I also bought some personal care items from the "trial size" section at wally world.

So, we pipe siders need to keep donating! Gotta show some love for our boys and girls in uniform! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Blue_2

Gotcha! I get paid on Friday, so I'll put an order in and try to get something to you by the end of next week.


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> Honestly, I'm out of both now. Had to buy all the stuff for kits myself today. Also sent the rest of the baccy that was donated today and added 6 oz of LBF that I picked up really cheap today.
> 
> I'm down to about 2 shipments of cigars (have to get some cutters though). I've got water pillows enough for a little while. A couple friends from work donated some magazines and a couple bags of candy to stuff the voids in the boxes. I also bought some personal care items from the "trial size" section at wally world.
> 
> So, we pipe siders need to keep donating! Gotta show some love for our boys and girls in uniform! Thanks everyone!


WTG David

Some of you may not know this if you don't read the cigar side but David is going to start helping Ron and I on a more full time as he can basis. I am very happy about this and hope to get him some donations from the cigar side as well.

David I will forward you my whole list in a few minutes.

Thanks Again Brother, great to have you an honest great BOTL as a team mate 

Dave


----------



## Reino

Say Dave,

I would love to help and want you to have what you need to help our troops. I have helped Dave with $$ and cigars and not an excuse but will $$$ help?
If so I can send now or I can go buy starter stuff tomorrow but have no idea what pipe supplies should cost since I am sliding down the other slope and have no experience what so ever on pipes.

Always glad to help out and let me know what helps you best.


----------



## owaindav

Reino said:


> Say Dave,
> 
> I would love to help and want you to have what you need to help our troops. I have helped Dave with $$ and cigars and not an excuse but will $$$ help?
> If so I can send now or I can go buy starter stuff tomorrow but have no idea what pipe supplies should cost since I am sliding down the other slope and have no experience what so ever on pipes.
> 
> Always glad to help out and let me know what helps you best.


 John,
$$ would help defray my costs. But anything will help. The starter kits that Dan started making and I decided to keep on with consist of a Missouri Meerschaum pipe, a pipe tool, some pipe cleaners, a box of matches and my new How To Pack and Light a Pipe cards. All this in a ziplock bag.

So, like I said, $$, cigars, cutters, starter kits, pipe tobacco, every little bit helps out a lot! I can pm you with my pp address if you want to send $$ though.


----------



## Reino

post your PP addy, $$$ coming your way!


----------



## Reino

pp sent bro!


----------



## owaindav

Wow! Thanks John!


----------



## Reino

Glad I could help you help our Troops and our Freedom!
Never know what tomorrow will bring!


----------



## owaindav

And drasticquench comes through with a couple ounces of Peter Stokkebye's Cube Cut for the troops! Thanks a lot!


----------



## owaindav

Oh, I forgot to post the DC number for the box I sent to Mike.

03103490000220977179


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> Oh, I forgot to post the DC number for the box I sent to Mike.
> 
> 03103490000220977179


Oh no now go stand in the corner and say ten hail the Military's 

WTG David!!


----------



## owaindav

Got a letter rom one of the guys we've been sending cigars from. Also another pic! Here they are. You all are the reason we're able to send packages to our troops!


----------



## Blue_2

Thanks Dave! I was having a good day, and this just made it better.


----------



## smelvis

Very Cool David WTG Now tell me wasn't it kinda cool to get that brother? 

PS
Thanks Pipers for stepping up for David!!!


Dave


----------



## CWL

Reading this letter and seeing the pic makes this all worthwhile. Thanks for your hard work in putting this together Dave!


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Thanks Dave! I was having a good day, and this just made it better.


I was having a crappy day and this letter made it all better!



smelvis said:


> Very Cool David WTG Now tell me wasn't it kinda cool to get that brother?
> 
> PS
> Thanks Pipers for stepping up for David!!!
> 
> Dave


That was the highlight of my week!



CWL said:


> Reading this letter and seeing the pic makes this all worthwhile. Thanks for your hard work in putting this together Dave!


 Hard to call having a blast hard work! But thanks! We're still sending. Dave (smelvis) has sent over 12,000 cigars over the past year, I'm just getting started!


----------



## User Name

Reading that letter made me feel pretty good, now I can go do something bad to balance it all out. And what do you know, it's the weekend. Perfect timing.

It's what the troops would have wanted.

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## smelvis

*Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *

I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!

Does not count anything going on now!!!

So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial 

Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!

*Thanks
Dave

PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to 
*


----------



## Reino

Outstanding prize Dave! Someone should be very very happy to receive this offering!


----------



## Rock31

I will be sending Dave a nice package this week 

donations from 4pistonjosh, Bunker and owaindav himself will be included as well as a few extras from me.


----------



## owaindav

smelvis said:


> *Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *
> 
> I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!
> 
> Does not count anything going on now!!!
> 
> So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial
> 
> Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!
> 
> *Thanks*
> *Dave*
> 
> *PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to *


Wow Dave! This is awesome! I really appreciate you doing this. Unbelievably generous! (uh, if I donate to myself, can I win? LOL)


----------



## bigdaddychester

simply awesome!


----------



## skydvejam

Sorry guys I have not been posting on here much, have not had time for anything other then work and sleep lately. Will try and catch up on the thread later.


----------



## Blue_2

No worries James. We all know you're busy making the world a safer place, and we appreciate it.

I hope you've been able to grab a little down time with a quick pipe or cigar!


----------



## drastic_quench

Well, they'll certainly have something to celebrate now.


----------



## Andrewdk

Owaindav, in need of anything particular, cigars/baccy, accessories, cash? I wouldn't mind contributing something, is the shipping address still the same?


----------



## owaindav

Andrewdk said:


> Owaindav, in need of anything particular, cigars/baccy, accessories, cash? I wouldn't mind contributing something, is the shipping address still the same?


Andrew, right now I'm in need of cigar cutters more than anything. I think Dave has gotten me a source to get them really cheap though. Pipe starter kits and baccy is good to have on hand as well. There aren't nearly the number of pipe smokers as cigar smokers but it's always nice to have them available.

So here's the deal, I need everything, all the time! LOL If I'm short on an accessory, candy, snacks, or hot sauce, etc. I usually just go pick that up at Wally world or the dollar store. So cash is good as well. I have no idea how much I've spent on candy, snacks and hot sauce so far. I just know that it has exceeded the cash that's been donated. I don't mind that but it can get a little expensive. I don't spend my rent money or anything like that. But every time I go to the grocery, inevetibaly there's about a third of my cart that's stuff I'm sending to the troops. (I'm single so when I go to the grocery, it's not nearly like a family going!)

Well, now that I've made a short story long....the address is still the same. Send me anything or send me a pm for my pp address! And Thanks a bunch in advance, from me and from the Troops!


----------



## skydvejam

I know it is a little late, but I have a Habbana that I have been holding on to, time to light that up later.


----------



## owaindav

LOL! Enjoy that bro!


----------



## CWL

skydvejam said:


> I know it is a little late, but I have a Habbana that I have been holding on to, time to light that up later.


It's never too late to light up a cigar!


----------



## smelvis

smelvis said:


> *Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *
> 
> I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!
> 
> Does not count anything going on now!!!
> 
> So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial
> 
> Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!
> 
> *Thanks
> Dave
> 
> PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to
> *


----------



## Rock31

Dave, package on the way:

0310 0480 0002 8034 2926

5 pack donations from:

*Bunker
owaindav
4pistonjosh
donovanrichardson*

I included a dozen tag a longs to help your supply as well!


----------



## owaindav

Rock31 said:


> Dave, package on the way:
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 8034 2926
> 
> 5 pack donations from:
> 
> *Bunker*
> *owaindav*
> *4pistonjosh*
> *donovanrichardson*
> 
> I included a dozen tag a longs to help your supply as well!


That's really awesome! Thanks guys! 32 smokes for our folks in uniform! That's pretty cool.


----------



## Blue_2

Blue_2 said:


> Gotcha! I get paid on Friday, so I'll put an order in and try to get something to you by the end of next week.


I ended up changing vendors to get what I needed, but it wont be here until Saturday. I'll get it all prepped and out to you ASAP.


----------



## BloodyCactus

dave can you pm me with your pp address?


----------



## owaindav

BloodyCactus said:


> dave can you pm me with your pp address?


 Done and done!


----------



## owaindav

Here's what I got in email today! Very cool indeed!

*David,
Thank you so much for your package. As you can see we put it to good
use.

Sincerely,
Ross
*









I don't know what it is but I'm a sucker for a lady with a sidearm strapped to her leg!


----------



## Rock31

Dave WHEN you get a chance since I know you are sstill digging out of the rubble these guys caused the last few days can we get an update of what you need....I am pretty sure I saw a sh*tload of cutters and other misc items...

Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav

Rock31 said:


> Dave WHEN you get a chance since I know you are sstill digging out of the rubble these guys caused the last few days can we get an update of what you need....I am pretty sure I saw a sh*tload of cutters and other misc items...
> 
> Thanks bro!


Yes I did receive a bunch of cutters! (100 to be exact plus the extras that other folks sent) Thanks Elvis! Right now, I'm sitting pretty. Dave will tell you though, this stuff goes fast when you start sending boxes. So, it won't be too long before I'm begging for more stuff! I was able to pick up a bunch of water pillows from Monster the other day, I'll probably pick up more matches. Candy's always good. Oh and I'm going to buy a bunch of snack cakes too. Talked to a buddy of mine who said those things were the best when folks would get them when he was over there.

Haven't been to Sam's in a while. Guess it's time to head that way.


----------



## Blue_2

Thanks, LOVE that pic! On some level these donations just became more personal and important to me.

Do you have an Amazon wish list for the misc items? I saw that Dave scored a bunch of Slim Jims and stuff fairly cheap there, and was wondering which you might be eyeballing. He said it was even cheaper than Costco!


----------



## Evonnida

Hey don't know too much about pipes, but I really want to help... Could you use a few corn cobs? Bags of tobacco? Cutters and punches? What about pipe tools or anything like that? I will be sending some cigars soon too.


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Thanks, LOVE that pic! On some level these donations just became more personal and important to me.
> 
> Do you have an Amazon wish list for the misc items? I saw that Dave scored a bunch of Slim Jims and stuff fairly cheap there, and was wondering which you might be eyeballing. He said it was even cheaper than Costco!


Great idea Dan! I'll start a troop wishlist sometime today!



Evonnida said:


> Hey don't know too much about pipes, but I really want to help... Could you use a few corn cobs? Bags of tobacco? Cutters and punches? What about pipe tools or anything like that? I will be sending some cigars soon too.


Erich, first off, thought the avatar was hillarious! Yes to all of it! Actually for the moment I'm pretty flush on cutters. I know Dan said he's getting some more cob starter kits together so pipe cleaners and tools and baccy is good. There aren't nearly the number of pipe smokers as there are cigar smokers though. So, although I'm more of a pipe guy, (getting far more into cigars than I could have without the Puff cigar folks!) I have to say be heavy on cigar stuff but include some pipe stuff too. That help any?


----------



## owaindav

Ok Dan, went ahead and started a wishlist on Amazon.com. The user name is *owaindavtroops*. There's a whole bunch of stuff listed. These are just suggestions of types of things Dave and I need. Feel free to substitute things that are similar.

So if you want to donate you can have it shipped directly to me through Amazon!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Blue_2

Excellent, thanks guys! Those of us with Amazon Prime accounts can easily help out with a wish list in place.

Hmm cant find it, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Excellent, thanks guys! Those of us with Amazon Prime accounts can easily help out with a wish list in place.
> 
> Hmm cant find it, I'll try again tomorrow.


I couldn't find it after logging out either. Don't know what I did but it's working now. Don't forget, these are suggestions. If you can find it cheaper elsewhere that works!


----------



## Blue_2

I can see it now! Nice, I think I'll test it out.


----------



## Blue_2

Works great! One box of Slim Jims incoming, and I was able to use my Free 2-Day Prime shipping.


----------



## owaindav

owaindav said:


> Ok Dan, went ahead and started a wishlist on Amazon.com. The user name is *owaindavtroops*. There's a whole bunch of stuff listed. These are just suggestions of types of things Dave and I need. Feel free to substitute things that are similar.
> 
> So if you want to donate you can have it shipped directly to me through Amazon!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Went in and updated all the quantities to 1000. Don't freak out, just keeping the stuff from falling off the list when people send it.



Blue_2 said:


> Works great! One box of Slim Jims incoming, and I was able to use my Free 2-Day Prime shipping.


 Thanks again Dan! You are too generous!


----------



## Rock31

Very nice on the wish list, that helps a lot!


----------



## owaindav

We have our first to entrants in this contest. Blue_2 who sent some Slim Jims from my wishlist on Amazon and Bloodycactus who made a generous donation to my pp account! Thanks guys!


smelvis said:


> *Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *
> 
> I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!
> 
> Does not count anything going on now!!!
> 
> So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial
> 
> Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!
> 
> *Thanks*
> *Dave*
> 
> *PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to *


----------



## Blue_2

Kits and baccy incoming!

0310 3200 0000 4556 3181


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Kits and baccy incoming!
> 
> 0310 3200 0000 4556 3181


Very cool Dan! Thanks.

I think your slim jims came today. Either that or it's another NS2 package. We'll see in an hour or two.


----------



## owaindav

I got this in the mail today. Very cool! Also got their newsletter in my email! A pic of Ross and another soldier with their cobs made it into the newsletter! Rock on!


----------



## smelvis

Very Cool Dave nice to see some pipe appreciation  WTG Brother!


WTG guy's be nice to get enough entries to get into a 2nd place prize


----------



## usrower321

Some things headed your way. You should get them Thursday. Not much, but I hope it helps. Thanks for doing this for our troops Dave!!!


----------



## owaindav

usrower321 said:


> Some things headed your way. You should get them Thursday. Not much, but I hope it helps. Thanks for doing this for our troops Dave!!!


 Awesome Brian! I'll be looking out for them. Thanks!


----------



## Hinson

Hey Dave, was reffered here by the other Dave. Anyway, gonna get a package together tonight and would like to send out tomorrow or the next. Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I've been in the Army for 14 yrs. Got all kinds of care packages but none near as cool as what you are providing.


----------



## owaindav

Hinson said:


> Hey Dave, was reffered here by the other Dave. Anyway, gonna get a package together tonight and would like to send out tomorrow or the next. Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I've been in the Army for 14 yrs. Got all kinds of care packages but none near as cool as what you are providing.


Very cool Shannon. I appreciate it. We'll enter you into the contest for all those great cigars the other Dave has so generously put up.

I'm excited to help give our fighting men and women a little something to enjoy!


----------



## owaindav

Apparently it was Slim Jim day today! Dave got the same thing in the mail from Dav0. This one is from Dan O.! Thanks Dan!


----------



## owaindav

Once again we have Slim Jim day! First up is from Brian (usrower321). Some Slim Jims and then some gum to freshen their breath afterward! Thanks Brian!


----------



## owaindav

Continuing with the Slim Jims, I got the following package. Unfortunately, there was no note telling me who it's from! Somebody needs to own up to this one!


----------



## owaindav

And last package today was from Dan (Blue 2) again. It's the second dozen pipe starter kits! Thanks so much for these Dan! Oh and 8oz each of Balkan Supreme and Proper English! We'll split this up and should last for a while! Thanks again bro!


----------



## owaindav

Ok so far here are the folks entered into this incredibly generous drawing from Smelvis:
bloodycactus
Blue 2
usrower321
someone who needs to own up to a package!

Tell me you don't want to be entered for a chance at the prize below!



smelvis said:


> *Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *
> 
> I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!
> 
> Does not count anything going on now!!!
> 
> So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial
> 
> Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!
> 
> *Thanks*
> *Dave*
> 
> *PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to *


----------



## Blue_2

Anytime bro, glad to see it all got there safely! 

If that sets you up with pipe gear for a bit, I'll look at sending some cigars next time. (Time for this Cigar noob to shop around for sticks.) 


I'll try to hit the Wish List as well if I can.


----------



## owaindav

One more package on it's way! DC 0310 2010 0001 8914 1629

edit: Crap! I realized I did it again! I forgot to put a note in there to tell him who it's from! Hopefully Dave can email him and let him know. Seriously, where do I find a keeper?


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> One more package on it's way! DC 0310 2010 0001 8914 1629
> 
> edit: Crap! I realized I did it again! I forgot to put a note in there to tell him who it's from! Hopefully Dave can email him and let him know. Seriously, where do I find a keeper?


I just have to mail you the letter I use  I already told him we were both sending some LOL
WTG Dave


----------



## Hinson

0310 3200 0000 1821 3266


----------



## skydvejam

Wow I have been so busy lately, but I had to pop in and say hello and thanks from all of us out here. We have had some decent weather lately, only hitting the low 100's with some clouds and a little rain. Really not bad for Iraq at this time of the year. But the brunt of summer is just around the corner and we all know that the 120's -130's will be coming soon. 
Anyways we are good at this location for the time being, and just have to say thanks to all who are helping in getting things out here to us, it really does make a big difference when, and if for me anymore, we have some down time.


----------



## owaindav

skydvejam said:


> Wow I have been so busy lately, but I had to pop in and say hello and thanks from all of us out here. We have had some decent weather lately, only hitting the low 100's with some clouds and a little rain. Really not bad for Iraq at this time of the year. But the brunt of summer is just around the corner and we all know that the 120's -130's will be coming soon.
> Anyways we are good at this location for the time being, and just have to say thanks to all who are helping in getting things out here to us, it really does make a big difference when, and if for me anymore, we have some down time.


That's ok James. We know how work is. Let us know if you need anything bro. Just wish we could send you some air conditioning!


----------



## owaindav

Got some smokes from Lee (pipedreamz) for the troops today! Thanks so much Lee! Enters you in smelvis' drawing!


----------



## smelvis

Come on guy's times running out, I posted this in the general troops section to help. Keep up the good work Dave and all you pipers. I just love to say pipers 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-quick-little-contest-troops.html#post3237323


----------



## owaindav

Ok so far here are the folks entered into this incredibly generous drawing from Smelvis:

bloodycactus
Blue 2
usrower321
someone who needs to own up to a package with 3 boxes of Slim Jims
pipedreamz


----------



## Evonnida

I'll have a package headed your way today... Great job guys!


----------



## titlowda

Dave, some smokes headed your way. 0309 3220 0002 1209 8780 will send more as soon as I get this Maryland shipping crap figured out:tease:


----------



## owaindav

Evonnida said:


> I'll have a package headed your way today... Great job guys!





titlowda said:


> Dave, some smokes headed your way. 0309 3220 0002 1209 8780 will send more as soon as I get this Maryland shipping crap figured out:tease:


Cool deal guys! Look forward to it!


----------



## owaindav

Here's what I got from Mike who I sent a package to the other day. He said he tried to post a thank you but something didn't work so I'm posting his pm to me.



Mike2147 said:


> David,
> I wanted to let you know that I received the package today. Thank you! The boys all said thanks as well. We are looking to enjoy many evenings with the generous donation from the fine community here at Puff.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Mike


----------



## djangos

Dave the humi and cigars from CI should be on its way to you for the troops! I will post the DC as soon as they give it to me! All I hope for is that they don't mess up the shipping on this one!

Thanks for doing this for our troops! :usa2:


----------



## owaindav

That's great Sandeep! Thanks!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Just ordered a combo heading daves way. Ill post a tracking number when I get it. Thanks for all this


----------



## owaindav

4pistonjosh said:


> Just ordered a combo heading daves way. Ill post a tracking number when I get it. Thanks for all this


Thanks Josh!


----------



## owaindav

Got this from Shawn (hinson)! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hinson

Glad to help. Not the best selection, I basically split what all I had at the time with them. Thanks again Dave for putting this together.


----------



## owaindav

Ok so far here are the folks entered into this incredibly generous drawing from Smelvis:

bloodycactus
Blue 2
usrower321
pipedreamz
hinson
someone who needs to own up to a package of 3 boxes of slim jims


----------



## djangos

Here is the tracking number to mine Dave!

1Z00437YPP03811987

Edit: Didn't realize, my 1000th post!


----------



## owaindav

djangos said:


> Here is the tracking number to mine Dave!
> 
> 1Z00437YPP03811987
> 
> Edit: Didn't realize, my 1000th post!


You guys rock!

Congrats on your 1000th! :thumb:


----------



## owaindav

Dustin's came in today! Thanks Dustin, the troops will appreciate these! And that puts you in the drawing!


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> Ok, BOTLs, here's the address to send these donations to.
> 
> David Bowles
> 5300 Halls Mill Road, Ste H203
> Mobile, AL 36619
> 
> Please make sure to only send troop donations to this address. I want to make sure to keep it separate so the folks overseas get everything that was donated!
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait to get this stuff to the troops!





owaindav said:


> _started a wishlist on Amazon.com_. The user name is *owaindavtroops*. There's a whole bunch of stuff listed. These are just suggestions of types of things Dave and I need. Feel free to substitute things that are similar.
> 
> So if you want to donate you can have it shipped directly to me through Amazon!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 :bump:


----------



## owaindav

*Hi Fellow Americans, Cigar and Pipe smokers of the Finest online Forum Anywhere!! Puff.com *

I hope this is alright with Dave, I would like to offer this pile of fine cigars and a very nice La Gloria soft flame lighter for you pipers and cigar smokers alike!

Does not count anything going on now!!!

So all donations Dave receives for the Troops starting on May 6th and ending 5:00PM EST on Friday May 27th will be entered into a drawing which the winner will win this stuff. A good friend of all of us will do the drawing using a random number generator, Dave or I will not do it to remain impartial 

Okay with you Dave? Alright go everyone and have fun helping our Troops!!

*Thanks*
*Dave*

*PS If someone does not step up and offer a couple nice premium Sixers for 2nd and 3rd place winners I will if there is at least 25 entries. Dave Please post the Address you prefer to have the huge boxes of stuff sent to *










We're just around the corner for this folks. 3 days left!

Ok so far here are the folks entered into this incredibly generous drawing from Smelvis:

bloodycactus
Blue 2
usrower321
pipedreamz
hinson
titlowda
someone who needs to own up to a package of 3 boxes of slim jims


----------



## Rock31

Dave do you need food or smokes? Or toiletries? 

I am headed to PO tomorrow so I would like to get something over to you..


----------



## owaindav

Rock31 said:


> Dave do you need food or smokes? Or toiletries?
> 
> I am headed to PO tomorrow so I would like to get something over to you..


Probably smokes more than anything. They go fairly quickly.


----------



## Evonnida

Smokes it is... I'll have some headed out today to you!


----------



## titlowda

Dave should have more on the way to you by the end of this week.


----------



## Evonnida

Headed your way Dave
9405 5036 9930 0111 6022 60


----------



## owaindav

You guys are awesome!


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> You guys are awesome!


Dave it's up to you but I am okay with anyone posting a DC number by contests end being included if you agree! Odds are pretty good at this point!

Thanks Pipers 

Dave

PS
I guess I have to start believing what Dave say's about you guy's now LOL


----------



## owaindav

smelvis said:


> Dave it's up to you but I am okay with anyone posting a DC number by contests end being included if you agree! Odds are pretty good at this point!
> 
> Thanks Pipers
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS
> I guess I have to start believing what Dave say's about you guy's now LOL


Works for me! So, if you post a DC of something you've shipped for the troops by contest's end, we'll include you in the drawing!


----------



## Rock31

K cool  I'll drop something for them tomorrow.


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Works for me! So, if you post a DC of something you've shipped for the troops by contest's end, we'll include you in the drawing!


I just sent dave a humidor and cigar sampler from the CI deal, it should be in his hands according to USPS:

9101969008224517183688

...but in the interest of full disclosure, I didn't know you guys were doing a contest, it was just a coincidence, so if it doesn't count that's fine.


----------



## Oldmso54

Dave - package coming directly to you from CI for the troops. CI confirmation # *CI3288056*

Thanks for helping the other Dave with our troops


----------



## djangos

My package shows as 'Delivered'!! Sweet!


----------



## owaindav

Hey folks, we need to make sure that to be entered into the contest, the donations have to be sent to me and not to Smelvis (Dave). I'm in Mobile, AL. Smelvis is in WA.

Unfortunately Russ, yours went to the Dave in Washington and so we can't count it toward the contest. Sorry but we had another issue like that earlier and the person decided to send something to me as well. So we have to be fair to everyone.

Everyone cool with that? We really appreciate all the donations and as several of you have said, the important thing is that it's all going to the men and women who deserve a taste of home!

Thanks!


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Hey folks, we need to make sure that to be entered into the contest, the donations have to be sent to me and not to Smelvis (Dave). I'm in Mobile, AL. Smelvis is in WA.
> 
> Unfortunately Russ, yours went to the Dave in Washington and so we can't count it toward the contest. Sorry but we had another issue like that earlier and the person decided to send something to me as well. So we have to be fair to everyone.
> 
> Everyone cool with that? We really appreciate all the donations and as several of you have said, the important thing is that it's all going to the men and women who deserve a taste of home!
> 
> Thanks!


No problem at all - I was just confused by Dave/Dave, haha. Like I said, I didn't even know about the contest, just a coincidence...the troops get some smokes and a humi, I'm happy. :banana:


----------



## owaindav

russ812 said:


> No problem at all - I was just confused by Dave/Dave, haha. Like I said, I didn't even know about the contest, just a coincidence...the troops get some smokes and a humi, I'm happy. :banana:


Thanks for understanding. Little RG bump for you there for it! You can still get something headed this way if you want to get in the contest. Just get me a DC!


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Thanks for understanding. Little RG bump for you there for it! You can still get something headed this way if you want to get in the contest. Just get me a DC!


Thanks for the bump - I don't know if I can make it to the PO by Friday, but I'll send you something soon either way, contest or not.


----------



## Reino

Stick Drive??????? I am in Dave n Dave!
Will mail and post DC Thursday morning. Have meetings tomorrow.


----------



## owaindav

Reino said:


> Stick Drive??????? I am in Dave n Dave!
> Will mail and post DC Thursday morning. Have meetings tomorrow.


I knew we were missing a certain Reino with wings! Haven't seen you post much lately. Of course, I don't get to dig too deep into the cigar side much either. Good to see you round John!


----------



## WyldKnyght

owaindav said:


> Hey folks, we need to make sure that to be entered into the contest, the donations have to be sent to me and not to Smelvis (Dave). I'm in Mobile, AL. Smelvis is in WA.
> 
> Unfortunately Russ, yours went to the Dave in Washington and so we can't count it toward the contest. Sorry but we had another issue like that earlier and the person decided to send something to me as well. So we have to be fair to everyone.
> 
> Everyone cool with that? We really appreciate all the donations and as several of you have said, the important thing is that it's all going to the men and women who deserve a taste of home!
> 
> Thanks!


No worries Dave, I believe everyone will agree with me, maybe just this once, that it's the troops that are important not the prize. As long as they get their cigars we don't care who it goes to, there will be more contests.


----------



## Reino

owaindav said:


> I knew we were missing a certain Reino with wings! Haven't seen you post much lately. Of course, I don't get to dig too deep into the cigar side much either. Good to see you round John!


I have been busy and not on as much but still around! Glad to help out again.
Sarge has me oh so close to trying your expertise in piping so might see me on your side soon.



WyldKnyght said:


> No worries Dave, I believe everyone will agree with me, maybe just this once, that it's the troops that are important not the prize. As long as they get their cigars we don't care who it goes to, there will be more contests.


I agree, not in for the contest but if my name is picked send them to someone special Serving for our Freedom!


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Package heading your way I will post the tracking number when I get it. Its not smokes this time cause the little lady wanted to pick so I let her pick off amazon.


----------



## Blue_2

WyldKnyght said:


> it's the troops that are important not the prize. As long as they get their cigars we don't care who it goes to, there will be more contests.


 :beerchug:


----------



## deep

would love to help, first time sending to "pipe Dave" is the addy in your profile where you want the sticks sent?


- two Dave are better then one right!:mrgreen:


----------



## owaindav

deep said:


> would love to help, first time sending to "pipe Dave" is the addy in your profile where you want the sticks sent?
> 
> - two Dave are better then one right!:mrgreen:


Yeah, I'm going to let the box go soon. So let's start using my bomb address for everything. Much easier for me.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## 68 Lotus

On the way!

0310 3490 0000 9815 7529

:ss


----------



## owaindav

Ok, got 3 humidors today from CI. One from BOTLWife (Summer). One from djangos (Sandeep). Finally, one from Matt G. (don't know user name.) They were all exactly the same so I'm only posting the pics once. Thanks so much all!


----------



## Blue_2

Very nice!


----------



## smelvis

deep said:


> would love to help, first time sending to "pipe Dave" is the addy in your profile where you want the sticks sent?
> 
> - two Dave are better then one right!:mrgreen:


This is so true though it gets confusing we should move more cigars and it'll be easier for us both. So now it's Ron, Dave and Dave and Zilla for extra support LOL

Contest is almost over good luck to the entrants, Dave will pm me who is eligible then I will PM another person to do the random number thing to pick a winner.

Thanks


----------



## WyldKnyght

smelvis said:


> This is so true though it gets confusing we should move more cigars and it'll be easier for us both. So now it's Ron, Dave and Dave and Zilla for extra support LOL
> 
> Contest is almost over good luck to the entrants, Dave will pm me who is eligible then I will PM another person to do the random number thing to pick a winner.
> 
> Thanks


Hi... My name is Ron, this is my brother Dave and this is my other brother Dave....LOL


----------



## djangos

Glad it made it there Dave!


----------



## deep

owaindav said:


> Yeah, I'm going to let the box go soon. So let's start using my bomb address for everything. Much easier for me.
> 
> Thanks Joe!


NO thank you for doing this!

Some sticks are on the way - 03091830000178490823


----------



## Reino

coming at you Dave!

9405 5036 9930 0113 8423 05


----------



## Evonnida

Just noticed that your bomb address and the address someone else listed were different... Which address should I send the next one to?


----------



## Evonnida

Apparently my earlier package got hung up somewhere in the US... So I'm sending another today. DC# 9405 5036 9930 0113 9378 89


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Ok so evidently. Amazon messed somethi.g up it says that they shipped one of three today but all three items were supposed to ship at the same time. If I can't get it sorted out by tonight I will send another care package tomorrow. Bees im just trying to help some brothers out. Haha


----------



## Blue_2

Evonnida said:


> Just noticed that your bomb address and the address someone else listed were different... Which address should I send the next one to?





owaindav said:


> Yeah, I'm going to let the box go soon. So let's start using my bomb address for everything. Much easier for me.


I think he's changing over to the new addy.

This one Dave?

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


----------



## smelvis

Dave Happy Memorial day my Friend!! That deleting a pm is probably the most common problem if you don't clean up you are really lost. the lessor of two evils LOL, Don't worry it won't be the last time. They will step up if they want to. Nice gift BTW whoever you are  Have a Great Holiday and remember who it is really for!!

God Bless our men and Women in Uniform!! We Love you all!

The other Dave LOL


----------



## owaindav

smelvis said:


> Dave Happy Memorial day my Friend!! That deleting a pm is probably the most common problem if you don't clean up you are really lost. the lessor of two evils LOL, Don't worry it won't be the last time. They will step up if they want to. Nice gift BTW whoever you are  Have a Great Holiday and remember who it is really for!!
> 
> God Bless our men and Women in Uniform!! We Love you all!
> 
> The other Dave LOL


Absolutely remember who it's for! Back at ya Dave!

I think this herf-ador needs to go to one of our guys who are in the most forward positions. Give them a safe place for their sticks that we send them!


----------



## owaindav

So, figured I'd remember the fallen heros and the ones still fighting with a couple of boxes to send. They'll go out tomorrow! Thanks everyone for making this possible!


----------



## smelvis

For those who haven't figured it out yet Dave and I are sending to the same people, we each send one of each to them makes it easier on us both, Great job Dave!!

God Bless our troops and Vets!!!

The other Dave.


----------



## owaindav

Ok, need to let everyone know that as of this Friday, the address earlier mentioned is no longer going to be good. I'm letting the box go. I'm going to start using my bomb address. Just going to be easier on me. So here it is.

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609

Thanks everyone!


----------



## owaindav

0310 3200 0000 0618 5315
0310 3200 0000 0618 5322



owaindav said:


> so, figured i'd remember the fallen heros and the ones still fighting with a couple of boxes to send. They'll go out tomorrow! Thanks everyone for making this possible!


----------



## owaindav

Check out all I got in the mail today for the troops! Starting off Josh (4pistonjosh) send some stuff his wife picked out on Amazon! Thanks so much to you and your wife!


----------



## owaindav

Deep sends some good sticks for the men and women over seas! Thanks so much Joe!


----------



## owaindav

Ok, so you guys know that if I'm posting in this thread the stuff is for the troops right? Good. Erich (evonnida) sent these great sticks. Thanks so much my friend!


----------



## owaindav

Here's the latest installment from Lee (pipedreamz). Awesome boxes too. The thinner one will get shipped with cigars! Thanks bro!










And I've got to post a pic of the label. Lee does something like this every time. It's always different and funny and good for a laugh! Thanks for making me laugh my friend!


----------



## owaindav

And, last for the day but certainly not least, we have another Flying Rhino Package! Thanks bro! I don't even have to say who this is from. If you've ever gotten anything from John, you've seen the signature pic! Thanks John!


----------



## smelvis

Blue_2 said:


> Wow incredible, thanks guys! Puff rocks!
> 
> Thanks to Dave(Smelvis) for donating the prizes, and Dave(Owaindav) for stepping up to help our Troops with Smelvis.


9505 5000 2381 1152 0000 10 Enjoy Dan


----------



## Reino

smelvis said:


> 9505 5000 2381 1152 0000 10 Enjoy Dan


Very nice Dave, cant wait to see the prizes!

Great pics Dave, glad they arrived safe and I was able to contribute.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## smelvis

Reino said:


> Very nice Dave, cant wait to see the prizes!
> 
> Great pics Dave, glad they arrived safe and I was able to contribute.
> Keep up the great work.


There's a picture higher up in the thread bro  Hope he likes them. Thanks for helping the troops!


----------



## Reino

smelvis said:


> There's a picture higher up in the thread bro  Hope he likes them. Thanks for helping the troops!


I am sure he will coming from you! 
Thanks for all of your efforts also Dave!
Thanks to Our Troops and Their Families!


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Ok, need to let everyone know that as of this Friday, the address earlier mentioned is no longer going to be good. I'm letting the box go. I'm going to start using my bomb address. Just going to be easier on me. So here it is.
> 
> David Bowles
> 358 Dogwood Dr.
> Mobile, AL 36609
> 
> Thanks everyone!


David - INCOMING!

*Your Confirmation # for this order is CI3308530*

I'll post a DC when I get it from CI.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

Should be one more package coming your way


----------



## owaindav

Cool deal Russ and Josh! Thanks in advance!


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Cool deal Russ and Josh! Thanks in advance!


Happy to do it Dave, here's the tracking info:

*1Z00437YPP04128858*

CI used UPS for some reason this time...but it's on it's way nonetheless!


----------



## Blue_2

I received the prize from Dave (Smelvis) in the mail today. Thanks again for a great contest guys!


----------



## owaindav

Here's the last of Josh's order from Amazon. It's amusing that the invoice said they shipped it seperate to get get it here faster. But it came last! Thanks Josh!


----------



## owaindav

Got a little something for the troops from Russ today. Thanks so much bro!


----------



## smelvis

Blue_2 said:


> I received the prize from Dave (Smelvis) in the mail today. Thanks again for a great contest guys!


Do you like it brother? :rockon:


----------



## Blue_2

smelvis said:


> Do you like it brother? :rockon:


I haven't lit one up yet! They're in a reserved place in the coolidor, right next to my Shuckins tubo.

I can't help but smile and remember how great you guys are when I see them. I think they'll be reserved for special occasions, if I ever smoke them at all! :smile:


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> I haven't lit one up yet! They're in a reserved place in the coolidor, right next to my Shuckins tubo.
> 
> I can't help but smile and remember how great you guys are when I see them. I think they'll be reserved for special occasions, if I ever smoke them at all! :smile:


You have to let me know how those Strats are. One of the B&Ms here in town have the smaller ones on sale for like $23 and I was thinking about picking one up.


----------



## smelvis

Blue_2 said:


> I haven't lit one up yet! They're in a reserved place in the coolidor, right next to my Shuckins tubo.
> 
> I can't help but smile and remember how great you guys are when I see them. I think they'll be reserved for special occasions, if I ever smoke them at all! :smile:


Well cool bro makes me happy that you are, and Thanks again for helping my brother Dave help the troops :focus:


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> You have to let me know how those Strats are. One of the B&Ms here in town have the smaller ones on sale for like $23 and I was thinking about picking one up.


Don't pay that I'll send you one, may just have yo wait a bit lol Also they can be had cheaper on sale. I think I got them at 888 or somewhere like that.


----------



## owaindav

smelvis said:


> Don't pay that I'll send you one, may just have yo wait a bit lol Also they can be had cheaper on sale. I think I got them at 888 or somewhere like that.


Ah, good to know. They were normally $34 and they had them reduced. They also have Cabaigons on sale too last time I went in. They were about $8 each.


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> Ah, good to know. They were normally $34 and they had them reduced. They also have Cabaigons on sale too last time I went in. They were about $8 each.


They are way overpriced everywhere, The cabbie are a good smoke I may have sent you one in your box, if not I will with the strat. $8 is about normal depending on the size. a good smoke!


----------



## Blue_2

Speaking of back on topic, how are the supplies going? Are you short on anything in particular?


----------



## owaindav

smelvis said:


> They are way overpriced everywhere, The cabbie are a good smoke I may have sent you one in your box, if not I will with the strat. $8 is about normal depending on the size. a good smoke!


Smoked one last night. Good cigar. Not incredible but very good.



Blue_2 said:


> Speaking of back on topic, how are the supplies going? Are you short on anything in particular?


Right now, the only thing I have very few of is matches. I try to keep stocked with small boxes of matches. I know Dave keeps torches to send but I like to keep matches since they can be used for both cigars and pipes.

I'll tell you guys something, it's been very nice to not have to spend much of my own money except for shipping. And actually the cash donations have kept me from having to do that till the last box. Thanks so much all!


----------



## russ812

owaindav said:


> Got a little something for the troops from Russ today. Thanks so much bro!
> 
> http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/4356/russu.jpg


Glad it made it to you safe and sound - keep up the good work!


----------



## Blue_2

owaindav said:


> Right now, the only thing I have very few of is matches.


I ordered up a box of ten match boxes for you on Amazon, should be delivered to your bomb addy on Thursday. If they're decent quality then you can add them to the wish list for ease.


----------



## dav0

Thought I'd give the other Dave (Smelvis) a break and send this month's troop donation to you Dave:

0311 0240 0001 5837 4649

Please see that they make it to our Men & Woman in the armed forces! :usa:


----------



## owaindav

Very cool Dav0. Hopefully I'll start getting more regulars like Dave has. Thanks!


----------



## Oldmso54

owaindav said:


> Ok, I hate this but someone pm'd me that they were sending this and I can't remember who it was and apparently I deleted the pm when I was cleaning out my inbox. So whoever this was please tell me. It's a nice herf-ador with some good sticks! Thanks so much! I want to say Shawn maybe?


You were right Dave - that one was from me, Shawn (Oldmso54). Was just catching up on various threads after a week away and saw this one. Congrats to the winner & I'm always glad to contribute to our troops. You and the other Dave are to be commended - it must be like a full time job keeping up with everything!


----------



## Blue_2

Blue_2 said:


> I ordered up a box of ten match boxes for you on Amazon, should be delivered to your bomb addy on Thursday. If they're decent quality then you can add them to the wish list for ease.


Scheduled for tomorrow. 1ZXX3086023777024

Edit: Wow 500th post!


----------



## owaindav

Blue_2 said:


> Scheduled for tomorrow. 1ZXX3086023777024
> 
> Edit: Wow 500th post!


Sweet! Congrats on 500!


----------



## owaindav

Thank you so much dav0 for your donation to our troops! I know they'll enjoy them!


----------



## dav0

owaindav said:


> Thank you so much dav0 for your donation to our troops! I know they'll enjoy them!


Glad they made it to you Dave, send em' on.

I was bout' to ask about a 4pack of Siboney Reserve that I thought I included, but looked around here and found the bag with em' laying under my dining room table.

That's what I get when I rush to pack sh!t, I'll include them in next months shipment.

Thanks again for getting them over to them!


----------



## owaindav

Here's the matches you send from Amazon Dan. Thanks! I think they're decent enough. As long as they don't cost a whole lot they're worth it.










edit: OK, looked on there and there are boxes that end up costing 22 cents rather than the 50 cents per box that those cose. They're plain boxes. I think those will give us more bang for our buck.


----------



## Blue_2

Gotcha, I'll look for them on your wishlist the next time I go to Amazon and send some of those.


----------



## owaindav

And for all you keeping score out there, I didn't take a pic of the box this time since it was 2AM when I finished boxing up all the packages I had to send today, here's the DC of the troop box.

0310 3490 0001 1093 4787


----------



## owaindav

Got some Troop donations today. First is Michael (NarJar). The stick was for me! Thanks Michael!


----------



## owaindav

Second was from Kevin (kapathy). Some cool sticks to send over the the desert and a couple of cutters! Thanks much Kevin!


----------



## owaindav

Hey folks. I was asked by a couple of folks who watch this thread to let them know what I was getting low on. So here I am letting you know...I'm getting a little low on cigars.

So if you've got some extras, I can use them!

Thanks for everything!


----------



## owaindav

And the next package to head overseas............

0310 3200 0000 0319 3549

Godspeed little care package, Godspeed.


edit: I guess at 10lb 6.8oz it can't really be called little can it? The heaviest I've sent was over 12lb.


----------



## owaindav

Well, ask and recieve! Thanks Matt (socalmatt) for these tasty sticks! Keep em comin' folks!


----------



## Reino

Nice score Dave! Very nice bomb Matt!


----------



## owaindav

Reino said:


> Nice score Dave! Very nice bomb Matt!


No kidding! I searched EVERYWHERE in that box trying to find a note that said the Viajes were mine! LOL


----------



## socalocmatt

LOL. Glad to see you got them ok.


----------



## owaindav

Very pleased to announce some cash donations I received today!
Shawn (Hinson), Kevin (kapathy) and Jeff (Hannibal) all donated today! Thanks for the donations!


----------



## Hinson

owaindav said:


> Very pleased to announce some cash donations I received today!
> Shawn (Hinson), Kevin (kapathy) and Jeff (Hannibal) all donated today! Thanks for the donations!


Must have me mixed up with someone else, I'm Shannon and didn't send anything. Quite a few different Shawns on here so not sure which one.


----------



## owaindav

Hinson said:


> Must have me mixed up with someone else, I'm Shannon and didn't send anything. Quite a few different Shawns on here so not sure which one.


Crap, too many things to do. I meant Shannon. But if you didn't send it, I've got to figure out who that is. I think the message only said Troops.

Yeah, all it said was troops. I have your full name, Shannon P. but not your user name. I know I've seen it before too but can't for the life of me remember which user name you use. Please forgive me this since I've been so slammed at work and with all the troop stuff and passes and......and.....and......you get the idea.


----------



## owaindav

BTW, I decided to donate some of my stash as well. Here's pics of what I'm throwing in there. So I'm right there with ya's donating sticks to the troops. (Dave does it too but doesn't take credit for it like I am! LOL)


----------



## socalocmatt

Oh and hopefully you'll have some more on the way soon:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...sy-version-good-noobs-too-69.html#post3281256

:smoke:


----------



## owaindav

That's way cool Matt!


----------



## owaindav

Just a quick heads up. The box is now out of use. So, from now on the only address I'm using is my bomb address. So if you want to send stuff for the troops make sure to look on my profile for my bomb address!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## owaindav

Got these today from Triad47. Thanks for the donation!


----------



## owaindav

Some sticks for the troops from Christopher W.! I'm not sure of your user name. Let us know so we can know who sent it. Thanks for the donation!


----------



## owaindav

Got this from SFC Hennig today! Great pic!










And the email:

*David,

Allow me to sincerely thank you for the outstanding morale boost we received
in the mail today. I'm sure you have been watching the news today and you
know it has been a rough past 24 hours for all of us over here. The timing
of this package could not of been better. We have a terrible storm moving
through the area and we have a good amount of visitors stuck here with us.
By them being delayed, I was able to make sure they all got some cigars to
take back with them when they leave.

The attached picture has MSG Conklin, SGT Maledda, SFC Hennig (me), and SSG
Johnson.

The variety of items in the package were great, and there was something for
everyone in there. Even our Administrative Clerk had plenty to be happy
about because she is a big fan of Charms Blow Pops. As for us heathens, we
really will really enjoy the cigars, as soon as we get a break in the
weather long enough to enjoy them.

I will send more pictures of the cigars in action once we get the chance.

Thank you, from all of my Soldiers. They were greatly moved by the
generosity of all the Puff.com members. It's the perfect thing to keep us
keeping on. Enjoy the Fourth of July, be safe, have fun, and enjoy the time
with family and friends wherever you are. That's exactly what we'd be doing
too.

SFC Thomas Hennig
*


----------



## smelvis

Very cool Dave great picture Love to see them smiling!! Great Job Brother!


----------



## owaindav

Lots of pics today! I'll start with Bunker's donation. He sent the sticks left from a pass he just did! Sweet donation! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## owaindav

Next, from the same end of donation chain we get a nice box from Shawn (Oldmso54) and Jonathan (Oltimecigars). Shawn donated all of the ziplocked cigars and bought one of the bundles of the Reserva Dorado's. Jonathan from Ol Time Cigars decided to throw in another bundle of churchill's! Big thanks to both of you! That's 100 sticks!


----------



## owaindav

Ok, now from the other end of the chain! I absolutely love to get pictures from the folks we're sending to! Here's more from SFC Hennig! Thanks a bunch for letting us see you guys enjoying some down time Thomas! And I can't believe you didn't invite me over for some ribs!


----------



## User Name

pretty sweet set-up they got there.


----------



## Troutman22

Coolest thing I have seen in a long time. Nice Job all and perfect timing for the 4th.


----------



## smelvis

Very cool, Medium Well here please!


----------



## rlaliberty

Are you perpetually collecting stuff to send over? If so, I'll get some things your way soon.


----------



## owaindav

rlaliberty said:


> Are you perpetually collecting stuff to send over? If so, I'll get some things your way soon.


Absolutely Ryan. Dave has asked me to team up with him and Ron so we can get more to the troops. Before I started I think they had sent over 12,000 cigars!

So any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## usrower321

owaindav said:


> Hey folks. I was asked by a couple of folks who watch this thread to let them know what I was getting low on. So here I am letting you know...I'm getting a little low on cigars.
> 
> So if you've got some extras, I can use them!
> 
> Thanks for everything!


Dave, there's a bundle headed your way.

0310 2640 0001 0131 5768


----------



## Oldmso54

Dave I'll put something in the mail as soon as I can - definitely this week - part of it may come directly from CI to speed things up


----------



## smelvis

owaindav said:


> Absolutely Ryan. Dave has asked me to team up with him and Ron so we can get more to the troops. Before I started I think they had sent over 12,000 cigars!
> 
> So any help will be much appreciated!


Yep we be Team Puff now, actually from about five minutes past when Dave started. I think I did a rough count an we are closer to 14,000 Dave and an equal amount of goodies and such, I'm afraid to try and add it up but we are doing pretty darn good for a bunch of cigar bums 

Also Dave will also be posting the the main Troop section I started for the benefit of all the cigar only guy's who send to him but rarely read the pipe section.

Thanks Guy's


----------



## owaindav

Thanks for the heads up Brian and Shawn! Appreciate the support! I'm assuming you guys are gearing up for the big raffle in a few weeks right? I hope so because it's going to be cool!


----------



## owaindav

Got some donations today. First off, Ryan (rlaliberty) sends some nice sticks. Thanks so much Ryan!


----------



## owaindav

And next is a bundle for the troops from Brian (usrower321). Oh and a couple for me as well. Thanks Brian! I'll post this one in Dave's thread too in the event you don't check the pipe side as much!


----------



## sdlaird

Dave,

incoming for the troops

Fedex 468834915079857

Should be there on Tuesday. Thanks!!


----------



## owaindav

That's awesome Scott! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## owaindav

Posting in both threads. Thanks Shawn for sending me something to help get me by until the big raffle! The troops will love them!


----------



## owaindav

Forgot to post this yesterday. It's from sdlaird. Thanks bro!


----------



## owaindav

Got this from Shuckins by way of Protekk from CI. See if you can follow that one! LOL Thanks everyone involved!


----------



## bullofspadez

I opted to take asmartbull's MAW and send you some smoke-able's for the troops. Can you shoot me an email with an address.


----------



## owaindav

Actually, you don't have enough posts to get pm's yet. But I'll go ahead and post my address again for anyone who wants to send stuff for the troops.

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609

Thanks for taking that MAW! And thanks Bull for doing that for our troops!


----------



## DanR

Dave,

I'm only sorry that I didn't do this sooner.

DCN# 1Z00437YPP05735655

It's coming direct from CI.

Cheers!
DanR


----------



## Hambone1

So if you get a random subscription to Hustler... it wasn't me...


----------



## owaindav

Great Dan! Thanks.

Hambone.....uh....let's hope not. We can't really send those over there. Against the rules!


----------



## bigdaddychester

.....you have to put a Car and Driver or People Magazine cover over the Hustler! LOL


----------



## bullofspadez

Outbound...

03110240000223718385


----------



## owaindav

Awesome J. Much appreciated!


----------



## owaindav

I was lucky enough to have the ladies at the mail center call me and tell me they had recieved a package addressed to me even though I don't use their box any more. Very lucky when you see the pic of the loot! It's from Jeff S. I'm not sure what your Puff name is so you'll have to let me know who you are. Thanks so much for what you sent me and especially for what you sent the troops!










Ok, you can't really see the 5er he sent me but lets just say, I love me some CCs! Thanks a bunch bro! The new address is in my profile and I'll list it here too.

David Bowles
358 Dogwood Dr.
Mobile, AL 36609


----------



## harley33

owaindav said:


> I was lucky enough to have the ladies at the mail center call me and tell me they had recieved a package addressed to me even though I don't use their box any more. Very lucky when you see the pic of the loot! It's from Jeff S. I'm not sure what your Puff name is so you'll have to let me know who you are. Thanks so much for what you sent me and especially for what you sent the troops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, you can't really see the 5er he sent me but lets just say, I love me some CCs! Thanks a bunch bro! The new address is in my profile and I'll list it here too.
> 
> David Bowles
> 358 Dogwood Dr.
> Mobile, AL 36609


Hey David-

As I said in the other thread, I looked for your addy in the oldest thread and sent them there. I am glad that they made it. Note to self, use the most recent address....

Jeff


----------



## owaindav

harley33 said:


> Hey David-
> 
> As I said in the other thread, I looked for your addy in the oldest thread and sent them there. I am glad that they made it. Note to self, use the most recent address....
> 
> Jeff


That's great Jeff. I actually developed a good relationship with the ladies at the mail center so they didn't mind calling me. I hadn't been in there in a while since I go to the post office to mail troops stuff since people have donated to help with shipping. Since it's not only my money any more, I feel I have to be more frugal with the money and save it if I can.

Thanks again!


----------



## owaindav

Got the promised donation from DanR. Thank you so much my friend! Our folks in uniform will be very grateful as well!


----------



## smelvis

Hi Pipers

FYI the monster has humi pillows on a great sale a dozen for $3.89 this is as cheap as they get this is about a third of normal cost and it is something Dave needs a lot of. I have plenty myself. Hope you don't mind me throwing this out there Dave?

here's a link other good cigars on the mash up too!

Cigar Monster Mashup!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## owaindav

Got this from Bullofspadez today. It's the fulfillment of Al's MAW. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## owaindav

Oh, almost forgot. One headed to the sandbox!

DC: 0310 3200 0000 0618 9030


----------



## owaindav

Got this pic in an email today from my boss's nephew who is a Marine in Afghanistan. I sent him a small package to see if he would like some cigars. Here's the email he sent with the pic as well. Interesting that the truck they're sitting in front of got blown up later that day if I'm reading this right!

*Hey David, *
*Im Scott, Bob's nephew, I received a package from you 2 days ago and I dont think I could say thank you enough! So Thank you very much!! All the guys here we take care of eachother so of course shared it with everyone and everyone else would like to thank you as well. I attached a pic. Im the 2nd from the left. Please thank everyone for me as we all really apprciated it! Sorry it took me a couple days to get back to you. Think here have been pretty crazy in the last 3 days. 2 of our trucks( the one that the picture is in front) , got blown up in the same day, and the next day there was a firefight, and things have been picking up alot so it makes for not as much down time as we would hope to have. Again thank you from all the guys of 1st Plt charlie Co 1/9.*
*Scott*


----------



## usrower321

Hey Dave, there's a box headed your way for the troops on behalf of Krystian (mr_mich). I forgot to put a note in.


----------



## owaindav

usrower321 said:


> Hey Dave, there's a box headed your way for the troops on behalf of Krystian (mr_mich). I forgot to put a note in.


 Awesome Bryan! Thanks Krystian!


----------



## ShortFuse

Dave,
Could you PM me your address? I still can't see them for the time being. I've got a little something to send your way and dont want it getting lost. Thanks!


----------



## AH64Driver

To Dave, Bullofspadez, DanR, and everyone else who has been contributing to Owaindev's troop donation program I would like to say one thing...

Thank you!!! The generosity of everyone in the Cigar community has never ceased to amaze me. Our company coolidor is now completely full again thanks to the box I received today from Dave. We've been doing everything we can to deplete it and for some reason it just keeps filling back up. We appreciate everything you are doing for us, and it makes our jobs just a little bit easier having some of the amenities that remind us of home.

Our piper here is going to be excited when he sees this! I'm tempted to order myself a pipe and try starting as well for when I don't have time to smoke an entire cigar. It does some pretty convienient. (Also not pictured is a bundle of Devil's Weed and a TON of snacks and other goodies.) 

I'm trying to pool up pictures of everyone enjoying these cigars, and as soon as I get a chance to upload them I will send the links to you guys and Davex2.


----------



## smelvis

Does one of you have Dave Amazon Payments account email he is off playing and I'm trying to get *The Great Puff Troop Rally* ready for Tuesday and I deleted his info and can't find it in this thread!!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## owaindav

usrower321 said:


> Hey Dave, there's a box headed your way for the troops on behalf of Krystian (mr_mich). I forgot to put a note in.


 Got it this weekend Brian. Thanks to you and Krystian! Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## owaindav

AH64Driver said:


> To Dave, Bullofspadez, DanR, and everyone else who has been contributing to Owaindev's troop donation program I would like to say one thing...
> 
> Thank you!!! The generosity of everyone in the Cigar community has never ceased to amaze me. Our company coolidor is now completely full again thanks to the box I received today from Dave. We've been doing everything we can to deplete it and for some reason it just keeps filling back up. We appreciate everything you are doing for us, and it makes our jobs just a little bit easier having some of the amenities that remind us of home.
> 
> Our piper here is going to be excited when he sees this! I'm tempted to order myself a pipe and try starting as well for when I don't have time to smoke an entire cigar. It does some pretty convienient. (Also not pictured is a bundle of Devil's Weed and a TON of snacks and other goodies.)
> 
> I'm trying to pool up pictures of everyone enjoying these cigars, and as soon as I get a chance to upload them I will send the links to you guys and Davex2.


Thanks for the kind words Tony! We really hope you guys are enjoying these little bits that we can do to help you get through your tours over there!

BTW, due to one of our generous Puff brothers, if you would like to give a pipe a try, let me know. Next box I send to you guys will have a Country Gentleman corncob pipe starter kit or two.


----------



## owaindav

Hey, I got this letter from Capt. Jeff this weekend as well. I love getting these! Thanks Jeff! Looks like we've brought one over from the cigar side!


----------



## AH64Driver

owaindav said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tony! We really hope you guys are enjoying these little bits that we can do to help you get through your tours over there!
> 
> BTW, due to one of our generous Puff brothers, if you would like to give a pipe a try, let me know. Next box I send to you guys will have a Country Gentleman corncob pipe starter kit or two.


I'd love to give it a try! I've always loved the smell of pipe smoke. My grandfather would have one in hand almost 24 hours a day. I'm pretty sure he slept with it by his bed. The smell of a good pipe always reminds me of him...


----------



## owaindav

Very cool video from our very own AH64Driver, aka Tony. Appreciate the video my friend!


----------



## owaindav

Guys, I've been bombed by some of the best. And they were incredible and wonderful bombs. But, I got a bomb today that was one of the most humbling bombs I've recieved yet. First the picture...










The certificate, since it's hard to read says: 
A Co, 1-10 AVN (Attack) Deathstalkers
Taskforce Knighthawk
FOB Shank, Afghanistan
This US Flag Was Flown For: 
David Bowles.
This flag was flown during a combat mission over the skies of Afghanistan in an AH-64D Apache Longbow in support of Operation Enduring Freedom on September 11th, 2011.

I have no words to describe the honor I feel to recieve such an unbelievable gift. I am truly humbled. Thank you so much Anthony!


----------



## smelvis

Congrats and well deserved bro, One of the highest Honored very very cool David!

Dang isn't that the prettiest sites you ever seen!


----------



## Nick S.

Wow, I was going to say "that's awesome", but somehow I don't think that is a strong enough statement. Congrats Dave, you deserve it!


----------



## AH64Driver

Just a little "thank you" for the awesome bomb you sent out here brother.


----------



## jumpmaster

Very Nice Tony:usa2: and I ditto the thank you to everyone that supports the troops!

RG bump for you brother!


----------



## owaindav

Guys, I got hit again! This time Thom (Shortfuse) hit me but good. The generosity of these soldiers absolutely amaze me. After all these guys have to deal with and they still find time to commit acts of kindness like this! Once again, I'm incredibly honored and truly humbled! Thank you so much Thom. Check these pics out folks!










Check out the sweet EOD and scorpion stickers above!










The certificate says this was flown for me on July 4th, 2011! I love the motto. We shall conquer, in spite of Hell!










Very cool "all weather" notebook! Sweet!

And last but certainly not least. An incredible challenge coin! Here's one side.

And the other side.










Wow....just wow!


----------



## CWL

Thanks for all your hard work Dave!
You deserve those!


----------



## Nick S.

Very nice, and well deserved!


----------



## DanR

Terrific job Dave! Already been said, but worth saying again, "you deserve it!"


----------



## AH64Driver

Just a few of our guys hanging out after a long night enjoying some of the smokes you guys sent us. Thanks again for everything!!


----------



## Fuzzface

owaindav said:


> Guys, I've been bombed by some of the best. And they were incredible and wonderful bombs. But, I got a bomb today that was one of the most humbling bombs I've recieved yet. First the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The certificate, since it's hard to read says:
> A Co, 1-10 AVN (Attack) Deathstalkers
> Taskforce Knighthawk
> FOB Shank, Afghanistan
> This US Flag Was Flown For:
> David Bowles.
> This flag was flown during a combat mission over the skies of Afghanistan in an AH-64D Apache Longbow in support of Operation Enduring Freedom on September 11th, 2011.
> 
> I have no words to describe the honor I feel to recieve such an unbelievable gift. I am truly humbled. Thank you so much Anthony!


That is incredible. It truly is and it's stuff like this that makes me proud to be an American.

Once I get a better cash flow, i'll definitely help out some fellow troops.


----------



## bigdaddychester

That is truly an amazing set of gifts Dave. Awesome work!


----------



## indigosmoke

That's just wonderful, David!


----------



## owaindav

Got this today from John (indigosmoke). Thanks John! (He also sent me a little something as well, St. Bruno and Dunhill Flake! Didn't get a pic of those though for some reason.)


----------

